# Wahlen



## Korlok (4. Juni 2009)

Hi,

ich wollte mal fragen wem ihr bei den anstehenden Wahlen eure Stimmen gebt.
Gerade um zusehen wie sich dieses "dumme" Geschätz von den "Fachmännern" (ohne Ahnung von der Materie) über Killer-Spiele hier in der Community so auswirkt.

Gruß


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Juni 2009)

Wahlgeheimniss.


----------



## marion9394 (4. Juni 2009)

> Wahlgeheimniss.



warum eigentlich? ist doh nix schlimmes dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (4. Juni 2009)

Korlok schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich wollte mal fragen wem ihr bei den anstehenden Wahlen eure Stimmen gebt.
> Gerade um zusehen wie sich dieses "dumme" Geschätz von den "Fachmännern" (ohne Ahnung von der Materie) über Killer-Spiele hier in der Community so auswirkt.



Da ab dem 01.07.10 die europäische Kontrollbehörde für Unterhaltungssoftware, die PEGI, die Einstufung für ganz Europa übernehmen soll, ist das doch kein Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Juni 2009)

Artikel 38

(1) Die Abgeordneten des Deutschen Bundestages werden in allgemeiner, unmittelbarer, freier, gleicher und *geheimer* Wahl gewählt.


EDIT:
ja als näxtes stehen europawahlen an, aber es bleibt das gleiche^^


----------



## LoLTroll (4. Juni 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Artikel 38
> 
> (1) Die Abgeordneten des Deutschen Bundestages werden in allgemeiner, unmittelbarer, freier, gleicher und *geheimer* Wahl gewählt.



Das kommt erst später dieses jahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (4. Juni 2009)

Ich darf leider noch nicht ganz, aber ich würde zur FDP tendieren.
CDU kann man ja allgemein vergessen, das werden ich hier keinen erklären müssen warum.
Die SPD würd ich schon allein wegen der Wahlwerbung nicht wählen (andere Parteien schlecht machen um selber besser dazustehen ist etwas Kindergartenniveau) und ausserdem wollen die die Mehrwertsteuer erhöhen, die ist sowieso schon viel zu hoch.
Gegen die grünen hab ich eigentlich auch nichts, aber auch die sind größtenteils für eine höhere Mehrwertsteuer.
Natürlich gibts noch mehr Parteien, aber ich beschränk mich hier mal auf die größten.

Edit: 
Soweit ich weis besagt Artikel 38 nur dass die Wahl an sich geheim sein soll, also dass man sich nicht mit allen aus der Stadt/Gemeinde in einer Halle versammelt und per Handzeichen abstimmt.
Wäre mir aber neu wenn man anderen nicht verraten dürfte wen man wählt.


----------



## marion9394 (4. Juni 2009)

> Ich darf leider noch nicht ganz, aber ich würde zur FDP tendieren.
> CDU kann man ja allgemein vergessen, das werden ich hier keinen erklären müssen warum.
> Die SPD würd ich schon allein wegen der Wahlwerbung nicht wählen (andere Parteien schlecht machen um selber besser dazustehen ist etwas Kindergartenniveau) und ausserdem wollen die die Mehrwertsteuer erhöhen, die ist sowieso schon viel zu hoch.
> Gegen die grünen hab ich eigentlich auch nichts, aber auch die sind größtenteils für eine höhere Mehrwertsteuer.
> Natürlich gibts noch mehr Parteien, aber ich beschränk mich hier mal auf die größten.



stimmt die sind alle scheiße, ich kenn keine partei wo mir alles (oder mehreres) gefällt von dem her halt ich wie die letzten 5 jahre davor - ich wähle nicht


----------



## EspCap (4. Juni 2009)

Ja, wirklich zustimmen kann ich eigentlich auch keiner Partei, alle haben irgendwas das mir nicht passt. Die oben genannte sagt mir nur am ehesten zu, aber vielleicht sollte man sich auch mal über das Wahlprogramm kleinerer Parteien informieren, evtl. sind ja welche mit neuen Ideen dabei.


----------



## Benrok (4. Juni 2009)

Ich werde dieses Jahr wahrscheinlich zum ersten Mal nicht wählen, weil ich die Pakete aller Parteien zurzeit nicht gutheißen kann und sie deswegen nicht unterstüzen möchte.


----------



## marion9394 (4. Juni 2009)

ihn hier wähl ich aus prinzip nicht, ich kann das sowas von nicht leiden wenn der da immer rumsteht und wie wild rumplärrt und rumgestikuliert  -.-
da wirds mir immer ganz anders - aber das machen andere politiker auch -.-
ich finds immer so panne wenn bestimmte partein einen immer in der sbahn abpassen und einen mit butterbrezen bestechen wollen - das war dieses jahr in starnberg bei der stadtwahl so 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Benrok (4. Juni 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> ihn hier wähl ich aus prinzip nicht, ich kann das sowas von nicht leiden wenn der da immer rumsteht und wie wild rumplärrt und rumgestikuliert  -.-
> da wirds mir immer ganz anders - aber das machen andere politiker auch -.-
> ich finds immer so panne wenn bestimmte partein einen immer in der sbahn abpassen und einen mit butterbrezen bestechen wollen - das war dieses jahr in starnberg bei der stadtwahl so
> 
> ...


Dieses Rumgehampel einiger Politiker finde ich auch grässlich.
Die sollten mal lieber ordentliche Politik machen als dieses fürchterliche Gehabe.


----------



## EspCap (4. Juni 2009)

Ok, Westerwelle trägt auch nicht unbedingt dazu bei dass ich zur FDP tendiere muss ich sagen ^^


----------



## Mefisthor (4. Juni 2009)

Ich wähl aufjeden fall nicht die FPÖ, tendiere aber noch zwischen einigen anderen Parteien

Die Partei, nenn ich jetzt mal ganz provokant, Nazi-Partei. Obwohl man die eigentlich garnicht anders beschreiben kann Oo

lg


----------



## Vampiry (4. Juni 2009)

Vielleicht hilft es einigen --> http://www.wahl-o-mat.de/europa/

Nicht wählen ist, meiner Meinung nach, die ganz falsche Entscheidung.


----------



## Banload (4. Juni 2009)

Noch nicht stimmberechtigt. Ich muss mir daher keine Sorgen machen, oder eher, ich muss! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. Juni 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Da ab dem 01.07.10 die europäische Kontrollbehörde für Unterhaltungssoftware, die PEGI, die Einstufung für ganz Europa übernehmen soll, ist das doch kein Problem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




BITTE !! JETZT !!! NIE WIEDER UNCUT!!!!! scheiss auf Bjps und Konsorten ^^


----------



## Night falls (4. Juni 2009)

Ich werde die PIRATEN wählen... So kommt meine Stimme weder den rechten zugute, noch den Parteien, die ich nich wirklich unterstützen kann.


----------



## Ol@f (5. Juni 2009)

Vampiry schrieb:


> Nicht wählen ist, meiner Meinung nach, die *ganz falsche Entscheidung*.



/sign


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juni 2009)

Piratenparteiiiii

nein scherz beiseite ich werde mir heute und morgen nochmal die wahlprogramme der parteien reinziehn (ausdrucken, einrollen, und in der pfeiffe raucehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und dann hab ich hoffentlich ein paar punkte bei ner partei gefunden bei denen ich nicht ständig den kopf schütteln muss.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juni 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Ich werde die PIRATEN wählen... So kommt meine Stimme weder den rechten zugute, noch den Parteien, die ich nich wirklich unterstützen kann.


diese aspekt hab ich noch gar nicht betrachtet


----------



## Cørradø (5. Juni 2009)

Besser einer innovativen aufstrebenden Partei die Stimme geben, als nicht zu wählen!
(Wer ist die Piratenpartei?)
Wenn man rückblickend betrachtet wie lange der Weg zur Demokratie gewesen ist und mit welchen Opfern er verbunden war - und in manchen Ländern dieser Erde noch verbunden ist! - dann versteh ich die Nichtwähler absolut nicht.  

Nur aus dieser übersatten Geisteshaltung kann man sich Wahlergebnisse wie in den Niederlanden erklären. Beängstigend, dass wenn man nicht wählt, man quasi rechts wählt, oder nicht?

Über Butterbrezeln als Wahlwerbung würde ich mich freuen!

Kann mir vielleicht mal jemand von der zur FDP tendierenden Fraktion (schon mehrfach hier im Forum aufgefallen!) erklären, warum die "Liberalen" so attraktiv erscheinen?
Westerwelle ist schonmal nicht der Grund (*aufatme*), ist es Silvana?
Gute Jugendarbeit?
Meines Wissens steht die FDP für die Arbeitsgeber, für das Kapital, für Sozialabbau, ist (oder wäre gern) die Fraktion der Unternehmer und der Leute die Geld haben. Waren die nicht strikt gegen den Ausstieg aus der Atomkraft?
Ich bin überzeugt, dass der FDP nix besseres passieren kann, als in der Opposition zu bleiben. Kernige Sprüche klopft man schneller, als dass man wirklich etwas bewegt.


----------



## Raethor (5. Juni 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> (Wer ist die Piratenpartei?)



http://piratenpartei.de/


----------



## sympathisant (5. Juni 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Nur aus dieser übersatten Geisteshaltung kann man sich Wahlergebnisse wie in den Niederlanden erklären. Beängstigend, dass wenn man nicht wählt, man quasi rechts wählt, oder nicht?



diesen blödsinn liest man immer wieder. wer nicht wählt wählt nicht. fertig.

ich halte nichtwahr durchaus für legitim um seinen unmut bezüglich des systems auszudrücken. gerade in europa liegt da doch einiges im argen. nicht umsonst lässt man uns nicht über den vertrag, der uns betrifft, abstimmen.




Cørradø schrieb:


> Kann mir vielleicht mal jemand von der zur FDP tendierenden Fraktion (schon mehrfach hier im Forum aufgefallen!) erklären, warum die "Liberalen" so attraktiv erscheinen?
> Westerwelle ist schonmal nicht der Grund (*aufatme*), ist es Silvana?
> Gute Jugendarbeit?
> Meines Wissens steht die FDP für die Arbeitsgeber, für das Kapital, für Sozialabbau, ist (oder wäre gern) die Fraktion der Unternehmer und der Leute die Geld haben. Waren die nicht strikt gegen den Ausstieg aus der Atomkraft?
> Ich bin überzeugt, dass der FDP nix besseres passieren kann, als in der Opposition zu bleiben. Kernige Sprüche klopft man schneller, als dass man wirklich etwas bewegt.



wie meinst du das? attraktiv?

ich finde das statement, dass der staat sich aus der wirtschaft raushalten sollte, hat was.

meiner meinung nach ist die regierung (der staat) dazu da rahmenbedingungen zu schaffen in denen das leben, die wirtschaft usw. funktioniert. wenn dann unternehmen gegen die wand fahren, hat er es wohl nicht geschafft die rahmenbedinungen so festzulegen, dass es allen gut geht. wenn er nun einzelnen unternehmen unter die arme greift ist das 1. ungerecht und 2. ein eingeständnis dass er versagt hat (in bezug auf die rahmenbedingungen).

und ne partei die das auch so sieht ist für mich erst mal attraktiv.

ich werd die FDP aber nicht wählen. 

grund: silvana.

bekommt massig geld als parlamentarier, geht nicht zu den ausschusssitzungen und arbeitet nebenbei für grosse unternehmen um noch mehr geld zu scheffeln.


http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/...,628661,00.html


----------



## Philister (5. Juni 2009)

ich bin kein deutscher und kenne die überzeugungen eurer fdp nicht ganzheitlich.

liberalismus erscheint nicht attraktiv, er ist es. liberalismus ist das gedankengut, dem wir dinge wie die meinungsfreiheit und das recht auf privateigentum zu verdanken haben. liberale stellen im gegensatz zur linken und rechten bewegung das individuum ins zentrum und sind in ihrer entscheidungsfindung einzig und allein dem gesunden menschenverstand verpflichtet.

nur leider gibt es in der welt da draussen keine echte liberale partei die was bewegen kann. zumindest nicht in unseren breitengraden, und wohl auch nicht anderswo. weiter verwunderlich ist das nicht. in zeiten wo jeder seine verantwortung abzuschieben sucht, ist es schwer mit liberalen lösungen auf stimmfangjagd zu gehen. 

zudem sind die freiheitlichen prinzipien des liberalismus einfach nicht mehr wirklich gefragt - über freiheit verfügen wir bereits. jetzt wird anderem nachgejagt werden, bis es soweit kommt und die leute realisieren, dass man ihnen stück für stück die freiheit genommen hat.

wäre die finanzkrise- und somit der etatismus nicht über uns gekommen, so könnte man in deutschland wohl eine weitaus massivere zunahme der rechten und liberalen beobachten. eure linke hats einfach definitiv übertrieben. ich würd nur noch galle spucken, wär ich deutscher.


----------



## Xelyna (5. Juni 2009)

Raethor schrieb:


> http://piratenpartei.de/


!

http://dubistterrorist.de/ ist immer noch das geilste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich geh aber gar nicht zur Wahl.. keine Lust irgendwie.


----------



## Manowar (5. Juni 2009)

> Waren die nicht strikt gegen den Ausstieg aus der Atomkraft?



Und?Wo ist das Problem?
Es gibt Leute -wie mich- die für Atomkraft sind.


----------



## Noxiel (5. Juni 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> diesen blödsinn liest man immer wieder. wer nicht wählt wählt nicht. fertig.
> 
> ich halte nichtwahr durchaus für legitim um seinen unmut bezüglich des systems auszudrücken. gerade in europa liegt da doch einiges im argen. nicht umsonst lässt man uns nicht über den vertrag, der uns betrifft, abstimmen.



Das Prinzip von Verhältnismäßigkeit im Bezug auf abgebene Stimmen und daraus resultierende Mehrheitsverältnisse muß man dir aber noch erklären, wie?! 

Der Slogan "Wer nicht wählt, wählt [...] (<---beliebige extreme/fanatische Position eintragen)" mag etwas pragmatisch sein, drückt aber letztlich nur die Wahrheit aus.


----------



## sympathisant (5. Juni 2009)

nö.

aber das auf rechts einzuschränken ist blödsinn.

es gilt wohl, dass die nichtwähler die parteien unterstützen, die auf jeden fall von ihren stammwählen gewählt werden. das sind meistens die aussenseiterparteien ... find ich nicht verkehrt. und wenn die dann noch in ein parlament kommen sollten ... was gibts besseres? vielfalt macht ne demokratie aus.

jeden nichtwähler als rechten hinzustellen find ich verkehrt.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juni 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ich geh aber gar nicht zur Wahl.. keine Lust irgendwie.


moment du hast einfach keine lust????

Entschuldige aber das einzige was du überhaupt mal für dein Land und die Demokratie, sofern ma das in Deutschland noch Demokratie nennen kann, tun kannst.
(Jede nicht gegebene stimme bringt die kleineren Parteien prozentmäßig nach oben und die größeren unter den kleinen parteien sind nun mal npd und linke, die somit als nächstes ins parlament etc rücken und BEIDE haben in der vergangenheit... nichts sinnvolles getan.)

UND DU HAST KEINE LUST???

Da entstehen begründete Zweifel an deiner Intelligenz, entschuldige aber das KANN man nicht anders ausdrücken.


----------



## Philister (5. Juni 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> nö.
> 
> aber das auf rechts einzuschränken ist blödsinn.
> 
> ...


die auswirkungen, für die sich die nicht-wählenden verantwortlich zeichnen müssen, mögen in einer indirekten demokratie nicht ganz so gravierend sein, aber grundsätzlich muss ich dir da widersprechen, sympathisant. 

die wähler stellen ein meinungsbild dar, nach dem sich die politik richtet. selber schuld, wer sich in dieses bild nicht mit einbringt. es werden schliesslich auch nur ideen und personen vorgestellt, von denen man sich erfolg verspricht.

schlussfolgernd würd ich also sagen, dass jemand der nicht wählt, nicht den extremen parteien in die hände spielt, sondern einfach mit in dieses erwähnte meinungsbild fällt, also viel mehr dem mainstream als extremen in die hände spielt.

über eine erklärung, warum man als nicht-wählender fanatische positionen unterstützt, würde ich mich freuen - mit dem mir verfügbaren wissen deute ich das anders.

@xelina - in deutschland kann man doch wohl auch per post oder internet abstimmen, nicht? kreuz setzen und in den briefkasten schmeissen ist doch kein aufwand.. mensch ;-)


----------



## sympathisant (5. Juni 2009)

Philister schrieb:


> die wähler stellen ein meinungsbild dar, nach dem sich die politik richtet.



da irrst du leider schon.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juni 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> da irrst du leider schon.


naja das sollte so sein zumindest im Optimalfall

das unsere politiker gerne mal machen was sie wollen wissen wir ja schon lägner

der wähler gibt dem Politiker seine stimme, doch wenn der Politiker spricht erkennen wir unsere eigene Stimme nicht wieder.


----------



## sympathisant (5. Juni 2009)

und wenn der optimalfall etwas häufiger entreten würde, dann würden auch mehr leute zur wahl gehen.

keiner hat was gegen demokratie, aber viele dagegen wie sie hier umgesetzt wird.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juni 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> und wenn der optimalfall etwas häufiger entreten würde, dann würden auch mehr leute zur wahl gehen.
> 
> keiner hat was gegen demokratie, aber viele dagegen wie sie hier umgesetzt wird.


und dann wird gejammert und zum protest NICIHT gewählt, anstatt mal selber versuchen politik zu machen es gibt wege sich in die politik zu bringen und wenns nur kommunalpolitik ist aber auch dort kann man anfagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (5. Juni 2009)

sehe ich genauso.

aber es ist trotzdem n grund warum die leute nicht wählen.


----------



## Philister (5. Juni 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> da irrst du leider schon.


hm.. vielleicht hab ich dabei zu sehr die verhältnisse der schweiz im hinterkopf - mag sein. auf die zu wählenden personen bezogen müsste das aber so hinkommen, nicht?


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juni 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> sehe ich genauso.
> 
> aber es ist trotzdem n grund warum die leute nicht wählen.


da hast du leider recht *seufz*


----------



## sympathisant (5. Juni 2009)

mhhh. das ist natürlich von der jeweiligen person abhängig. aber auch hier gibt es mit sicherheit viele, die vor der wahl reden schwingen ("mit mir nicht", "ich setze mich dafür ein dass ...") und sich dann nach der wahl doch der parteipolitik, dem fraktionspartner (obwohl das noch oke ist, wenn er mehr stimmen hat) oder nem geldgeber beugen ...


----------



## Haxxler (5. Juni 2009)

Wenn ich das schon höre. Keine Lust, zu faul... Also wenn man jetzt schon zu faul ist die Führung Deutschlands zu bestimmen und mitzugestalten, dann tuts mir echt leid um dieses Land. Wir haben uns das Recht der freien Wahlen nicht umsonst so hart erkämpft. Und wer hier meint "politik geht mich doch eh nichts an"... Politik geht jeden was an auch wenn man sich nicht ausgiebig damit befasst.


----------



## Gradius@PTR (5. Juni 2009)

Naja bei den Nichtwählern...

Bevor die Leute einfach nur Potestwahl/Wahlverfälschung machen oder Spaßparteien wählen is es immernoch besser wen sie nicht zur Wahl gehen. Auch wenn die Beteiligung sinkt.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juni 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Wenn ich das schon höre. Keine Lust, zu faul... Also wenn man jetzt schon zu faul ist die Führung Deutschlands zu bestimmen und mitzugestalten, dann tuts mir echt leid um dieses Land. Wir haben uns das Recht der freien Wahlen nicht umsonst so hart erkämpft. Und wer hier meint "politik geht mich doch eh nichts an"... Politik geht jeden was an auch wenn man sich nicht ausgiebig damit befasst.


Hört sich an wie abends im wirtshaus am Stammtisch

edit: und über mir ist wieder einer der unser wahlsystem NICHT verstanden hat -.-


----------



## Independent (5. Juni 2009)

Ich wähle keine Partei. Ich geh mich besaufen.


----------



## Haxxler (5. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Hört sich an wie abends im wirtshaus am Stammtisch


Ja aber is doch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cørradø (5. Juni 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> gerade in europa liegt da doch einiges im argen.


...und deshalb geht man nicht wählen!?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> wie meinst du das? attraktiv?


'attraktiv'... wieso besitzt diese Partei (FDP) eine Anziehungskraft? Was veranlasst dich (oder den FDP-Fürsprecher XYZ) dazu ihr deine Stimme zu geben?
Nicht weil ich flamen will oder es schlechtreden (immerhin: derjenige hat vor zu wählen!), sondern weil ich's wissen möchte um eventuell meine Meinung (s.o.) anzupassen, mein Bild zu aktualisieren.

Danke btw für die Antwort:


> ich finde das statement, dass der staat sich aus der wirtschaft raushalten sollte, hat was.


Stimme ich zu.
Die Folgen des freien Marktes inklusive seiner Risiken sollten von den Agierenden selbst getragen werden.
Wie siehts aus mit Bildungspolitik?
Umweltpolitik? (Ja, Atomkraft ist so lang cool, wie man sich mit den Folgen nicht auseinandersetzen muss. hier gilt: aus den Augen aus dem Sinn - Zwischen- und Endlager sind grad halt nicht aktuell...)
Wie gesagt möcht nur ein update.

Wirtschaftspolitik: ist für mich ein Beispiel wie die Medien unsere (auch politische) Wahrnehmung selektieren (=vorfiltern).
"Nur" wegen der Wirtschaftskrise steht die Bildungspolitik, Außenpolitik, Familienpolitik usw usw ja nicht still.

Finds schade, dass dieser Thread schon wieder abebbt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gerade "Killerspiele" etc ließen die Politik doch in jüngerer Vergangenheit ins Bewusstsein der Community rücken. Schon wieder "nichtmehr aktuell"? 
Deshalb mach ich mir auch nicht unbedingt um die bekennenden Nichtwähler sorgen, sondern eher um die vielen, welche den Therad gar nicht lesen, keine Meinung haben oder tatschlich aus Faulheit nicht von ihrem Recht gebrauch machen. Fands toll, wie das jemand oben nochmal beschworen hat (wer wars? haxxler!). Dort wo es dieses Recht nicht gibt sterben noch heute Menschan dafür, es sich zu erkämpfen! Und allzulange ist das in Mitteleuropa noch gar nicht her... rühmliche Ausnahme die Schweiz ja, ja...

Ich hoffe, dass Leute wie LordofDemons ihren Enthusiasmus mit ins RL nehmen und sich tatsächlich engagieren! Mich wundert, dass die "es liegt doch einiges im argen"-Fraktion nicht so denkt und stattdessen lieber die Hände in den Schoß legen will.

Nicht wählen wählt nicht rechts (da hat man mich falsch zitiert...): so wars in den Niederlande gestern!! Sondern, wie Noxiel schreibt, extreme Randgruppen, die dann letzlich nicht das erwähnte politische Meinungsbild in der Republik wiederspiegeln.


----------



## sympathisant (5. Juni 2009)

wie geschrieben ich werd die FDP nicht wählen und kenne auch nur den spruch, dass der staat sich zurücknehmen soll.

inwiefern das die FDP auch bei der bildunspolitik verlangt oder zur aussenpolitik steht kann ich dir nicht sagen. da müsste man mal schauen, was sie im programm stehen haben und wie sich in letzter zeit in den parlamenten so verhalten hat.


----------



## Davatar (5. Juni 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Stimme ich zu.
> Die Folgen des freien Marktes inklusive seiner Risiken sollten von den Agierenden selbst getragen werden.


Das sehe ich nicht ganz so. Rein theoretisch wärs natürlich schon schön wenn die freie Marktwirtschaft komplett unabhängig von der Regierung agieren würde. Die Regierung macht jedoch wesentlich mehr, als "nur" Konzerne vor dem Untergang zu bewahren und Marktsanktionen zu regulieren. Sie regelt Import und Export, damit das Land nicht Ziel vom Lobbying, Absprachen und Monopolismus wird, überwacht das Marktwachstum der unterschiedlichen Unternehmen und greift ein, wenn eine Monopolistenstelle zu entstehen droht. Denn wer möchte schon abhängig von einer Ware sein, von der der Produzent selbst bestimmen kann, wie teuer er sie verkauft? Ausserdem ist die Regierung an einem funktionierenden Marktsystem interessiert. Wenn der Markt zusammenbricht wirds auch nicht mehr lange dauern bis die Regierung ebenfalls zusammenfällt. Daher will die Regierung den Markt "stabil" halten. Insofern ist es verständlich, dass die Regierung eingreifen muss, wenn Unternehmen konkurs gehen von denen unzählige Arbeitsplätze, aber vor allem (und noch viel schlimmer) unzählige andere Unternehmen konkurs gehen würden.
Aus aktuellem GM-Anlass ein Beispiel eines Autoproduzenten:
Würde ein Grosskonzern wie GM konkurs gehen wären davon betroffen
-> Die Materialliferanten, die Stahl, Elektronik, etc liefern, da diese ihre Ware nicht mehr losbekämen
-> Autohändler, da diese keinen Nachschub mehr erhielten
-> Liferanten, die mit ersteren oder zweiteren Gruppe eng zusammenarbeiten
-> Andere Unternehmen, die mit dritteren Gruppe eng zusammenarbeiten
Man sieht, da hängen unzählige Unternehmen voneinander ab. Genau das ist das Problem. Würde es nur ein einzelnes Unternehmen tangieren wäre dies verkraftbar, aber so besteht die Gefahr, dass plötzlich unzählige Unternehmen konkurs gingen. Ausserdem würde man sich so wieder zusätzlich vom Ausland abhängig machen, da man die Waren der nicht mehr existenten Unternehmen importieren müsste und wirtschaftliche Abhängigkeit ist nichts Schönes.

Ich hatte mal das Glück, mich mit einem pensionierten Mann zu unterhalten, der vor 30-40 Jahren eine Baufirma besass. Er erzählte mir, dass mitten in einem Grossbauauftrag ein Lieferant konkurs ging. Da ihm nun von heute auf morgen die Materialien fehlten, diese aber teilweise schon bezahlt worden waren und somit Geld für alternative Produzenten fehlten ging seine Baufirma ebenfalls konkurs. Das ist ein Problem, dass in den meisten Marktsektoren vorkommen kann, daher will man Konkurse grosser Unternehmungen vermeiden.


----------



## skyline930 (5. Juni 2009)

Ich wähle nach dem Grundsatz "Scheiße nach Geschmack sortieren", also gar nicht. Habs auch nich vor irgendwann zu machen. Meine Eltern machens genauso. Was kümmerts mich welcher Affe an die "Macht" kommt? Keiner macht was, außer für den eigenen Geldbeutel.

/flame on, the Stage is yours. Meine Meinung, wems nicht gefällt, gelitten.


----------



## sympathisant (5. Juni 2009)

@davatar:

ja sowas würde wohl immer wieder passieren. aber ich sehe da nicht das grosse problem drin.

um bei GM zu bleiben. auch wenn die firma irgendwann bankrott ist und keine autos mehr herstellt. der bedarf an autos besteht weiter. dafür produzieren dann die anderen firmen mehr autos, brauchen mehr material ... es werden evtl. neue firmen entstehen die den bedarf decken wollen. genauso funktioniert der markt. sollte er.

wie geschrieben regeln soll die regierung. dazu sind sie da. sicherlich können auch mal regeln geändert oder neuen situationen angepasst werden. aber nicht so wie es jetzt läuft. die "die firma geht pleite. omg es gibt massig arbeitslose, die mich evtl. nicht wiederwählen, ich investier ein paar steuermilliarden. ist ja nicht mein geld"-menthalität ist scheisse.

müssen sie am anfang eben die regeln so gestalten, dass es so wenig bankrotts wie möglich gibt. sicherlich ist das einfacher gesagt als getan. aber hey. die kriegen wieviel hundertausend dafür pro jahr? haben massig berater und wasweissich ... 


es kotzt mich einfach an, dass die folgen des unvermögens der deutschen (und sogar ausländischen (GM) geschäftsführer) mit deutschen steuergeldern abgefangen werden. mit dem geld hätte man neue firmen unterstützen können.


----------



## Davatar (5. Juni 2009)

Da stimm ich Dir zu. Naja mal schaun wies weiter geht in der Geschichte.


----------



## Philister (5. Juni 2009)

vor allem ist die rettung durch den staat nicht die einzige möglichkeit. gm hätte in insolvenz gehen können um dann gläubigerdeals auszuhandeln - was in der regel gut funktioniert. die hoffnung ein stück seines geldes im nachhinein zurückzuerhalten ist vielversprechender, als von vornherein mit leeren händen auszugehen - und hätte dann zeit gehabt, sich selbst aus dem schlamassel zu ziehen. 

wenn es dann noch immer nicht funktioniert hätte, dann ist das gut so. es ist ein unding, nicht funktionierende geschäftsmodelle künstlich aufrechtzuerhalten. und genau das scheint mir an verschiedensten stellen zu passieren. das ist keine langfristige lösung, nur ein kurzfristiger augenwischer-effekt, der den anschein machen wird, es gehe wieder aufwärts. helfen wird uns das langfristig eher nicht, die auswirkungen der krise sind nach dieser vorgehensweise im schlimmsten falle auch noch jahr(zehnte) später aufrechterhalten. 

die weiteren pläne um government motors klingen übrigens hart nach protektionismus - das würde einen noch viel tiefgreifenderen  absturz bedeuten, wenn so ein gebahren international um sich greift. dann stehn die ersten länder die sich in den guten zeiten von anderen abhängig gemacht haben, mit leeren händen da - und was das bedeutet, brauch ich wohl keinem zu erzählen.

diese staatsgarantien sind in den meisten fällen sowieso ein witz und wenig mehr als geldmacherei. die meisten gelder fliessen im moment dahin, wo der staat die umfassendsten garantien abgegeben hat (zb. dublin). aber würde eine bank wie die ubs tatsächlich umfallen, wird kaum ein staat mehr in der lage sein, das aufzuhalten.


----------



## PARAS.ID (5. Juni 2009)

Vampiry schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft es einigen --> http://www.wahl-o-mat.de/europa/
> 
> Nicht wählen ist, meiner Meinung nach, die ganz falsche Entscheidung.



Viel interessanter ist es zu lesen,wie die Parteien am Ende ihre Entscheidungen begründeten.

so hat man kurz und klar die Standpunkte zu vielen wichtigen Themen. Am besten man sucht sich da 2-3 Parteie nraus und studiert dazu die versch. Meinungen.


----------



## Naarg (5. Juni 2009)

Gradius@PTR schrieb:


> Naja bei den Nichtwählern...
> 
> Bevor die Leute einfach nur Potestwahl/Wahlverfälschung machen oder Spaßparteien wählen is es immernoch besser wen sie nicht zur Wahl gehen. Auch wenn die Beteiligung sinkt.


Wenn du nicht wählst, gibst du im prinzip allem was du nicht möchtest eine Stimme. 
Wenn man schon nicht wählen möchte, dann entwerte deine Stimmzettel, damit setzt du wenigstens ein zeichen.


----------



## Noxiel (5. Juni 2009)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Ich wähle nach dem Grundsatz "Scheiße nach Geschmack sortieren", also gar nicht. Habs auch nich vor irgendwann zu machen. Meine Eltern machens genauso. Was kümmerts mich welcher Affe an die "Macht" kommt? Keiner macht was, außer für den eigenen Geldbeutel.
> 
> /flame on, the Stage is yours. Meine Meinung, wems nicht gefällt, gelitten.




Uncool, dein Beitrag klingt nach Weimarer Republik 1929....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Um mit Heine zu enden: _"Denk ich an Deutschland in der Nacht, dann bin ich um den Schlaf gebracht"_



Philister schrieb:


> die weiteren pläne um government motors klingen übrigens hart nach protektionismus - das würde einen noch viel tiefgreifenderen  absturz bedeuten, wenn so ein gebahren international um sich greift. dann stehn die ersten länder die sich in den guten zeiten von anderen abhängig gemacht haben, mit leeren händen da - und was das bedeutet, brauch ich wohl keinem zu erzählen.
> 
> diese staatsgarantien sind in den meisten fällen sowieso ein witz und wenig mehr als geldmacherei. die meisten gelder fliessen im moment dahin, wo der staat die umfassendsten garantien abgegeben hat (zb. dublin). aber würde eine bank wie die ubs tatsächlich umfallen, wird kaum ein staat mehr in der lage sein, das aufzuhalten.



Ich denke nicht alle User sind mit den weiteren Plänen von GM vertraut, zum besseren Verständnis solltest du vielleicht genauer darauf eingehen.


----------



## Worry (5. Juni 2009)

Beim Wahl-O-Mat ist zwar eine enorme Übereinstimmung mit der CDU bei mir rumgekommen, aber ich denke ich wähle die Grünen; aus einem einzigen Grund:

Sie werden von den Richtigen bestochen!

Mir fällt grade auf, dass obwohl es meine erste Wahl überhaupt ist, ich mich bereits tief in der Politikverdrossenheit wiederfinde.... eigtl. schade.....


----------



## Xondor (5. Juni 2009)

Ziemlich sicher grün.
Auf jeden Fall aber keine rechte Partei (fpö, bzö)

Nicht wählen zu gehen ist einfach nur erbärmlich. Besonders bei den Argumenten "die sind alle scheiße" oder "interessiert mich nicht wer gewinnt".


----------



## Pymonte (5. Juni 2009)

Ich weiß noch nicht... vermutlich enthalte ich mich oder ich wähle die Piratenpartei.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juni 2009)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Ich wähle nach dem Grundsatz "Scheiße nach Geschmack sortieren", also gar nicht. Habs auch nich vor irgendwann zu machen. Meine Eltern machens genauso. Was kümmerts mich welcher Affe an die "Macht" kommt? Keiner macht was, außer für den eigenen Geldbeutel.
> 
> /flame on, the Stage is yours. Meine Meinung, wems nicht gefällt, gelitten.


dann beschwer dich NIE wenn dir politisch was nicht passt!


----------



## dragon1 (5. Juni 2009)

nur eine sache, da ich nicht wahlberechtigt/nicht volljaehrig bin

ich finde FPOE hat brauchbare ideen, setzt sich ein, macht aber alle durch unfaehigkeit sich der presse zu praesentiren und einige zu aggresive mitglieder alles kaputt


----------



## Hans Würstchen (6. Juni 2009)

Wirbt die FDP ernsthaft damit das der Staat härter in der Wirtschaft eingreiffen soll?

Wenn ja ist das eine Frechheit. Die Liberalen im Namen tragen..... 
Tja, da sieht man mal wieder gut, dass die FDP immer ihr Fähnchen nach dem Wind dreht und immer schön kommt wenn die CDU ruft.


----------



## glacios (6. Juni 2009)

Hmm ich hatte eigentlich vor zu wählen. Aber ich habe gemerkt, dass mich die Themen, die sich auf die EU beziehen absolut nicht intressieren.
Ich hab mal den Wahl-O-Mat durchgemacht und mit Müh und Not vielleicht ein Drittel bis die Hälfte beantworten möchten/können (auch weil ich von vielen Dingen gar keine Ahnung hatte, muss ich ehrlich zugeben) und selbst diese Fragen fand ich so demonstrativ unwichtig, dass ich wohl morgen nicht mehr wählen gehen werde.
Die einzig intressante Frage ("soll die Enwanderungspolitik verschärft werden?") beantwortete ich mit einem doppelt gewichtetem JA! und erlangte somit eine sehr hohe Übereinstimmung mit CSU/CDU! Und das obwohl ich mir vorhin erst geschworen hatte die CSU (zumindest auf nationaler Ebene) nicht mehr zu wählen; zu stark regt mich die Killerspiel-Debatte auf.
Ansonsten hat mir das Wahlprogramm der CSU immer sehr gut zugesagt: strengere Einwanderungspolitik, Rauchverbot und ganz allgemein das wirtschaftliche Gebaren sind äußerst attraktive Gründe.
Oder kennt jemand ein Partei die ähnlich der CDU/CSU ist, aber nicht auf Waffenverbot/Killerspielverbot/Paintballverbot (oder wie das Spiel nochmal hieß) rumreitet?


----------



## Zonalar (6. Juni 2009)

Ich wähl den Zelda-fanclup-zurbekämpfungvonsterbendenkokirikinder.
Also die Zfzbvskk




ich bin Schweizer und ohnehin nicht wahlberechtigt mit meinen 16 Jahren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (6. Juni 2009)

Ich finde diese Wahlhelfer ala Wahl-o-mat, und Eu-Profiler sind nicht ganz sauber ... beim Wahl-o-mat kommt bei den meisten (bitte die wenigen bei den das nicht so war melden) die CSU/CDU raus, und beim Eu-Profiler immer FPÖ. Meine ganze klasse mit mir eingeschlossen hat als Ergebnis FPÖ rausbekommen, genauso wie bei meinem Vater und meiner mutter. Hab noch keinen erlebt bei dem was anderes rausgekommen ist, und ich bin TOTAL gegen die FPÖ, aber trotzdem wird mir die FPÖ vorgeschlagen ... 

Ich mein das kanns doch nich geben das bei über 50 Leuten ca das selbe ergebnis rauskommt ? Auch mit Anti-FPÖ einstellung wird einem FPÖ vorgeschlagen. 

lg


----------



## Mefisthor (6. Juni 2009)

Hmm meine Annahme verstärkt sich das beim EU-Profiler etwas nicht stimmen kann. Bei diesem Wahlhelfer, kam eine eindeutige Bevorzugung der Grünen, und abneigung der FPÖ heraus.

http://wahlkabine.at/app/eu2009de?app_start=1

lg


----------



## Hans Würstchen (6. Juni 2009)

glacios schrieb:


> Hmm ich hatte eigentlich vor zu wählen. Aber ich habe gemerkt, dass mich die Themen, die sich auf die EU beziehen absolut nicht intressieren.
> Ich hab mal den Wahl-O-Mat durchgemacht und mit Müh und Not vielleicht ein Drittel bis die Hälfte beantworten möchten/können (auch weil ich von vielen Dingen gar keine Ahnung hatte, muss ich ehrlich zugeben) und selbst diese Fragen fand ich so demonstrativ unwichtig, dass ich wohl morgen nicht mehr wählen gehen werde.
> Die einzig intressante Frage ("soll die Enwanderungspolitik verschärft werden?") beantwortete ich mit einem doppelt gewichtetem JA! und erlangte somit eine sehr hohe Übereinstimmung mit CSU/CDU! Und das obwohl ich mir vorhin erst geschworen hatte die CSU (zumindest auf nationaler Ebene) nicht mehr zu wählen; zu stark regt mich die Killerspiel-Debatte auf.
> Ansonsten hat mir das Wahlprogramm der CSU immer sehr gut zugesagt: strengere Einwanderungspolitik, Rauchverbot und ganz allgemein das wirtschaftliche Gebaren sind äußerst attraktive Gründe.
> Oder kennt jemand ein Partei die ähnlich der CDU/CSU ist, aber nicht auf Waffenverbot/Killerspielverbot/Paintballverbot (oder wie das Spiel nochmal hieß) rumreitet?


Bist du gegen das Rauchverbot? Die CSU will es nämlich weder abschaffen. 
Ich würde auf keine Fall CDU/CSU wählen. Die Umweltpolitik reicht da schon als Argument, AKWs laufen zu lassen ist für die nächsten Generationen unverantwortlich! Die Bildungspolitik kann man auch niemandem vorwerfen.
Die Verschärfung des Einwanderungsgesetztes kannst du auch bei der SPD kriegen ( Ich nehme mal an du hast nichts generelles gegen Ausländer^^)


----------



## Philister (6. Juni 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht alle User sind mit den weiteren Plänen von GM vertraut, zum besseren Verständnis solltest du vielleicht genauer darauf eingehen.


 ok - zitiere mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aus einem anderen thread: "dass aus dem ganzen nun ein politdrama erwächst bringt zusätzliche risiken mit sich. zu befürchten ist beispielsweise, dass die regierung das interesse an fairem und offenem wettbewerb verliert, wenn sie selbst am automarkt einer der wichtigsten anbieter ist. die idee, den us-hersteller kleine, spritsparende fahrzeuge nicht importieren zu lassen sondern in jedem fall in den usa selbst zu bauen, lässt übles befürchten."



> Die Umweltpolitik reicht da schon als Argument, AKWs laufen zu lassen ist für die nächsten Generationen unverantwortlich!


 da bin ich andrer meinung - im moment gibts nämlich keine lösung die mit akws in sachen umweltfreundlichkeit und effizienz auch nur ansatzweise mithalten kann. die lustigen politiker die sich für den abbau von co2 einsetzen und gleichzeitig gegen atomkraftwerke sind, outen sich in der debatte wohl als die grössten hohlköpfe überhaupt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[attachment=7893:WEW_20_0...iezauber.jpg]


----------



## glacios (6. Juni 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> Bist du gegen das Rauchverbot? Die CSU will es nämlich weder abschaffen.


Ach was seit wann denn dieses? die haben es doch initiiert?! Loool. Tja wie man sieht kenn ich mich aktuell leider zu wenig aus.
Und noch ein Grund mehr, nicht die CSU zu wählen; ich bin für das Rauchverbot! Endlich in der Mensa sitzen ohne danach zu stinken, wie wenn man Abends in die Disse geht.


Hans schrieb:


> Ich würde auf keine Fall CDU/CSU wählen. Die Umweltpolitik reicht da schon als Argument, AKWs laufen zu lassen ist für die nächsten Generationen unverantwortlich! Die Bildungspolitik kann man auch niemandem vorwerfen.


Naja da muss ich dir wiedersprechen. Atomstrom ist immer noch mit das Günstigste und das Stromnetz komplett ohne AKWs zu betrieben ist wahrscheinlich im Moment weder möglich noch im Sinne des Verbrauchers. Denn es wäre wohl nur mit immensen Zusatzkosten (Strom ist eh schon verdammt teuer)  zu bewerkstelligen. Außerdem wird die Natur wahrscheinlich ohne AKWs sogar noch mehr belastet (Windräder, Solaranlagen, Staudämme und ihre Folgen kennt man ja zur Genüge).
Also ich bin sehr wohl für die Instandhaltung der AKWs, wnigstens solange bis man endlich eine gute Alternative gefunden hat (ich hoffe ja immer noch auf Kernfusionswerke zu meinen Lebzeiten)


Hans schrieb:


> Die Verschärfung des Einwanderungsgesetztes kannst du auch bei der SPD kriegen ( Ich nehme mal an du hast nichts generelles gegen Ausländer^^)


Naja SPD ist um nix besser als CSU. Außerdem haben die imo auch nix gegen das Killerspielverbot. siehe hier. Unter den Innenministern sind ja sicher auch SPDler dabei.
Falls ich da jetzt falsch lieg, tuts mir leid hab an sich nur ein gewisses Halbwissen über Politik^^.
Gegen Ausländer an sich habe ich natürlich nichts - falls sie sich integrieren und "anständig" (<- sehr heikel und schwer festzumachen) benehmen, ansonsten sollen sie sich - Entschuldigung - verpissen. Islamischen Unterricht oder Konsorten, über die ich in letzter Zeit zunehmend in Zeitungen lesen musste, kann ich allerdings absolut nicht gutheißen.
Leider muss ich auch dazu sagen, dass die unangenehmen Leute, die mir in meinem bisherigen Lebenm so über den Weg gelaufen sind, nunmal überwiegend Ausländer waren.


----------



## Xondor (6. Juni 2009)

Philister schrieb:


> da bin ich andrer meinung - im moment gibts nämlich keine lösung die mit akws in sachen umweltfreundlichkeit und effizienz auch nur ansatzweise mithalten kann. die lustigen politiker die sich für den abbau von co2 einsetzen und gleichzeitig gegen atomkraftwerke sind, outen sich in der debatte wohl als die grössten hohlköpfe überhaupt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Der größte Schwachsinn, der bis jetzt hier gepostet wurde. Leider benutzen manche Politiker die Angst der Leute vor dem Klimawandel dafür, die inbetriebnahme von neuen AKW zu rechtfertigen. Noch schlimmer ist es, dass es so viele Leute wie dih gibt, die nicht nachdenken und den Mist von wegen umweltfreundlich glauben. Schnomal was von Nachhaltigkeit gehört?


----------



## Philister (6. Juni 2009)

Xondor schrieb:


> Der größte Schwachsinn, der bis jetzt hier gepostet wurde. Leider benutzen manche Politiker die Angst der Leute vor dem Klimawandel dafür, die inbetriebnahme von neuen AKW zu rechtfertigen. Noch schlimmer ist es, dass es so viele Leute wie dih gibt, die nicht nachdenken und den Mist von wegen umweltfreundlich glauben. Schnomal was von Nachhaltigkeit gehört?


dann bin ich mal gespannt, welche alternative du für besser hältst - ich lass mich gerne aufklären  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (7. Juni 2009)

Philister schrieb:


> dann bin ich mal gespannt, welche alternative du für besser hältst - ich lass mich gerne aufklären
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philister (7. Juni 2009)

das bild trifft meine vorstellung wie die antwort aussehn wird gar nicht mal so schlecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (7. Juni 2009)

Da muss der Hamster aber verdammt schnell laufen um die 230V zu erzeugen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Naja werde wohl FDP wählen, die treffen meine politische Ausrichtung am ehesten. SPD und Linke sind mir zu weit Links und den Steinmeier kann ich sowieso nicht ab. CDU überzeugen mich zwar mehr wie SPD aber bei so manchen Punkten wollen sie genau das Gegenteil, wie ich es gerne hätte.
Nach dem Wahlomat trifft meine politische Ausrichtung auch ziemlich genau auf die FDP, von den Fragen her auf die Newropeans aber von der Partei halte ich ehrlich gesagt nichts, da die nicht auf nationaler Ebene arbeiten.


----------



## Thront (7. Juni 2009)

akws sind NICHT sauber. man verbuddelt den dreck einfach nur tief genug. damit meine kinder mal was von haben, wenn mal wieder ein wassereinbruch im stollen ist (wie zb im wendland).


----------



## RomanGV1 (7. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da kommen meine kreuze rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Descartes (7. Juni 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Da kommen meine kreuze rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mhh, lass mich raten du bist arbeitslos oder verzweifelt....

@topic
Jeder soll einfach das Wählen was er für richtig hält.

Dagegen find ich es schlimmer wenn hier ständig irgendwer kommt und versucht, unterschwellig
seiner partei hier kostenlos werbung zu verschaffen und meint sie sei die 110%ige richtige wahl.....

Also ich geh jetzt wählen


----------



## Stancer (7. Juni 2009)

Tja da sieht man das sich die Leute überall gleich verhalten. Jeder hält seine Partei für die beste und die anderen Parteien sind automatisch schlecht und jeder der diese Parteien wählt ist dumm...

Erinnert mich irgendwie an die ewige "Warum spielt ihr kein WoW, das ist doch das beste Spiel"-Diskussion.

Ich war bereits wählen, naja mal abwarten wie die Ergebnisse ausfallen.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Juni 2009)

ich hab mir 2,5 std die wahlprogramme mal reingezogen also interessante ausschnitte angesehen und ich möchte weinen und schreien und ich könnte mehr kotzen als ich je essen könnte aber ich find nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: ich denk es wird die piratenpartei sein dann bin cih wenigstens prozentual vertreten und hab meine stimme nicht ganz verschenkt aber erreicht hab ich damti auch nicht wirklich was -.- das is so deprimierend


----------



## Gfiti (7. Juni 2009)

Descartes schrieb:


> Jeder soll einfach das Wählen was er für richtig hält.


/sign



Descartes schrieb:


> Mhh, lass mich raten du bist arbeitslos oder verzweifelt....


Darf ich dich auslachen?

Naja, ich werd nich sagen wen oder was ich wählen. ;P


----------



## Haxxler (7. Juni 2009)

Ich werd auch nich sagen wen ich gleich wähl aber Die Linke???? Omg...


----------



## Descartes (7. Juni 2009)

Gfiti schrieb:


> Darf ich dich auslachen?
> 
> Naja, ich werd nich sagen wen oder was ich wählen. ;P


Du darfst mich belächeln und flamen aber,
zum auslachen warte bis ich in ein großes fettnäpfchen getreten bin ^^


----------



## Xondor (7. Juni 2009)

Philister schrieb:


> dann bin ich mal gespannt, welche alternative du für besser hältst - ich lass mich gerne aufklären
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wenn es eine perfekte Alternative gäbe, müsste niemand darüber dikutieren. AKW sind jedenfalls keine.
Und bevor ich jetzt die dutzenden Lösungsansätze aufzähle, die bei Energie sparen anfangen und bei Energiemix aufhören, kauf dir ein Buch dazu oder benutz Google.


----------



## Noxiel (7. Juni 2009)

Ich sehe eine verstärkte Investition bei Forschung und Finanzmitteln in regenerative Energiequellen als wichtig und notwendig an. Bis dahin sehe ich aber keinen Grund die AKWs vom Netz zu nehmen und uns damit von anderen ausländischen Energielieferanten abhängig zu machen.

Das es im übrigen auch anders geht, zeigt ein aktuelles Beispiel aus Finnland. Dort freuen sich die Anwohner über ein geplantes und weltweit erstes Endlager für Brennstäbe. 

Und wart ihr schon wählen? Ich habe vor einer Stunde mein Kreuz gesetzt, und für alle anderen: Ihr habt noch knapp 50 Minuten Zeit.


----------



## Descartes (7. Juni 2009)

Wahlbeteiligung Deutschlandweit war  um 14 uhr ca bei 20,2% 
*geht Wählen* und motzt nicht nur rum wenn euch was nicht passt.
Das wird mit sicherheit ein katastrophales ergebnis geben....

Und zu den AKW, es gibt beispiele wo glaub in Frankfurth ein stadtteil sich komplett von Solarzellen selber versorgt
und dan wird noch Diskutiert ob man die Gefährlichen Alten AKW's noch braucht ist grob Fahrläsig.

Der Ganze Radioaktive müll, wird einfach nur irgenwo verschart und man hofft das der dreck einen nicht
solange man lebt um die Ohren Fliegt. Letztendlich sind unsere eigenen Kinder und Enkel die Leidtragenten,
von der debatte davon und das Egoismus und augen verschließen nichts hilft, sieht man ja an der Wirtschaftskrise.
Wie oft hies es in den letzten 10 jahren leute passt auf die Blase wird bald platzen und siehe da  sie ist geplatz....
Und nun löffeln wir die Suppe aus die uns unsere Generationen vor uns eingebrockt hat.


----------



## Noxiel (7. Juni 2009)

Also die momentane Weltwirtschaftskrise ist hausgemacht, da haben unsere Großväter schon nichts mehr mit zu schaffen. Das der Sturz kommen mußte, war einigen klar und die sind trotzdem nicht ausgestiegen um Verluste zu minimieren. 
Und was den Frankfurter Stadteil mit seinen Solarzellen angeht, da hätte ich gerne eine Quelle für. Ich möchte gerne nachlesen wieviele Zellen vonnöten sind und welchen Bereich man damit versorgen kann. Eine deutschlandweite Lösung scheint es mir aber auf jeden Fall keine zu sein.
Und ja, dass der radioaktive Müll unter der Erde verbuddelt wird ist sicher keine Allheillösung aber momentan die Beste, die es im Bezug zur Problematik der Lagerung gibt.


----------



## Gron83 (7. Juni 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich sehe eine verstärkte Investition bei Forschung und Finanzmitteln in regenerative Energiequellen als wichtig und notwendig an. Bis dahin sehe ich aber keinen Grund die AKWs vom Netz zu nehmen und uns damit von anderen ausländischen Energielieferanten abhängig zu machen.
> 
> Das es im übrigen auch anders geht, zeigt ein aktuelles Beispiel aus Finnland. Dort freuen sich die Anwohner über ein geplantes und weltweit erstes Endlager für Brennstäbe.
> 
> Und wart ihr schon wählen? Ich habe vor einer Stunde mein Kreuz gesetzt, und für alle anderen: Ihr habt noch knapp 50 Minuten Zeit.


Sehe ich genauso. Solange keine sinnvolle Alternative gefunden wurde, fahren wir mit AKWs immer noch besser, als wenn wir unsere fossilen Brennstoffe verheizen.
Und eine Abhängigkeit von anderen Ländern, die ihre Energie auch nicht zwingend Umweltfreundlicher beziehen, ist da keine Lösung. Das AKWs irgendwann weg 
sollten stell ich nicht in Frage, aber vorher muss eben eine Alternative Möglichkeit geschaffen werden. Und ja, Kreuz ist gesetzt.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (7. Juni 2009)

Die Leute die sich über ein Endlager freuen haben glaube ich schon zu viel Strahlung abgekriegt. Ein AKW ist eine Riesengefahr für alles Leben in einer Region! Das kann wohl niemand von euch abstreiten. Wenn es zur Kernschmelze kommt, was nicht oft passiert, dafür aber umso schlimmer ist wenn es passiert, möchte ich nicht in der Nähe sein. Man schaue sich Tschernobyl an.

In Frankfurt gibt es keinen Stadtteil der nur von Solarenergie betrieben wird. Aber wir haben dennoch Alternativen zur Atomenergie. Erdwärme z.B. Es geht zwar nicht überall aber man kann den Strom ja auch transportieren.


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (7. Juni 2009)

Als die größte Energiequelle liefert die Sonne pro Jahr eine Energiemenge von etwa 3,9 · 10E24 J, das entspricht 1,08 · 10E18 kWh, auf die Erdoberfläche. Diese Energiemenge entspricht etwa dem 10.000-fachen des Weltprimärenergiebedarfs.
Man bräuchte daher nur 0,01% dieser Leistung, um uns unabhängig von fossilen Brennstoff zu machen. Dazu sollte die Menschheit durchaus in der Lage sein. Wenn alle am selben Strang ziehen würden und nicht jeder sein eigenes Süppchen kochen würde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, ich war wählen, bei uns waren auch noch Stadtratswahlen.


----------



## Noxiel (7. Juni 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> Die Leute die sich über ein Endlager freuen haben glaube ich schon zu viel Strahlung abgekriegt. Ein AKW ist eine Riesengefahr für alles Leben in einer Region! Das kann wohl niemand von euch abstreiten. Wenn es zur Kernschmelze kommt, was nicht oft passiert, dafür aber umso schlimmer ist wenn es passiert, möchte ich nicht in der Nähe sein. Man schaue sich Tschernobyl an.



Für gewöhnlich existieren höhere Sicherheitsstandards für die Einrichtung und Inbetriebnahme von Endlagern bzw. AKWs in Europa als das es in der damaligen Sovjet Union der Fall war. Wenn die Kernschmelze stattfindet, bringt es Dir auch nichts, wenn du nicht in der ersten Reihe sitzt. Nicht umsonst durften die Jüngsten damals in Deutschland nicht in den Sandkästen spielen. 



Hans schrieb:


> In Frankfurt gibt es keinen Stadtteil der nur von Solarenergie betrieben wird. Aber wir haben dennoch Alternativen zur Atomenergie. Erdwärme z.B. Es geht zwar nicht überall aber man kann den Strom ja auch transportieren.



Hm-mh. Im Jahr 2007 lag der aus erneuerbaren Energien gedeckte Endenergieverbrauch in Deutschland bei 6,7 % des Gesamtverbrauchs.


----------



## LoLTroll (7. Juni 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Für gewöhnlich existieren höhere Sicherheitsstandards für die Einrichtung und Inbetriebnahme von Endlagern bzw. AKWs in Europa als das es in der damaligen Sovjet Union der Fall war. Wenn die Kernschmelze stattfindet, bringt es Dir auch nichts, wenn du nicht in der ersten Reihe sitzt. Nicht umsonst durften die Jüngsten damals in Deutschland nicht in den Sandkästen spielen.



Die modernen Schwerwasser-Reaktoren haben auch den Vorteil, dass das Kühlmittel mit zunehmender Temperatur wie die regulierenden Grafitstäbe wirken und die Kernspaltung hemmen. Somit schaltet sich der Reaktor vor einer Kernschmelze selbst aus.

Damit ist die mit abstand größte Gefahr ein Terroranschlag oder ein Unfall, der die Reaktorhülle beschädigt.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (7. Juni 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Die modernen Schwerwasser-Reaktoren haben auch den Vorteil, dass das Kühlmittel mit zunehmender Temperatur wie die regulierenden Grafitstäbe wirken und die Kernspaltung hemmen. Somit schaltet sich der Reaktor vor einer Kernschmelze selbst aus.
> 
> Damit ist die mit abstand größte Gefahr ein Terroranschlag oder ein Unfall, der die Reaktorhülle beschädigt.


Die Gefahren gehen meistens auch nicht vom Reaktor selbst aus sondern von den Dingen die um ihn herum sind, zB. das sich in der Kühlung eine Knallgaß Explosion ereignet. Terroranschläge sind naturlich auch nicht unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## LoLTroll (7. Juni 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> Die Gefahren gehen meistens auch nicht vom Reaktor selbst aus sondern von den Dingen die um ihn herum sind, zB. das sich in der Kühlung eine Knallgaß Explosion ereignet. Terroranschläge sind naturlich auch nicht unwahrscheinlich.



Weil über mir von Tschernobyl die Rede war...

Und da war halt der Auslöser ein nicht mehr unter Kontrolle zu bekommender Reaktor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (7. Juni 2009)

So, die ersten Hochrechnungen und Prognosen sind da:

*Hochrechnung 18:12 Uhr*
CDU: 30.9
CSU: 7.4
SPD: 21.2
Grüne: 11.6
Linke: 7.5
FDP: 10.8
And.: 10.6


----------



## Descartes (7. Juni 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Und was den Frankfurter Stadteil mit seinen Solarzellen angeht, da hätte ich gerne eine Quelle für. Ich möchte gerne nachlesen wieviele Zellen vonnöten sind und welchen Bereich man damit versorgen kann. Eine deutschlandweite Lösung scheint es mir aber auf jeden Fall keine zu sein.


So ich hab fälschlicher weise gesagt Frankfurt hätte sowas, war allerding keine absicht.
In BaWü in Freiburg der stadtteil Vauban leben ca 4781 Einwohner.
Nach Abzug der Französischentruppen in den 90ern wurde das gebiet,
als Wohngebiet genutz.
Also Projekt wurden dort Niedrigenergiehäuser gebaut, die mit
Ecosan wassertechnik ausgestattet sind und mit Solarzellen bestückt wurden.

Da diese häußer im verhätnis zu "standartbauwerken" weniger Energie verbrauchen,
können sie allein durch die Sollarzellen den energie bedarf decken.

http://www.vauban.de/
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vauban_(Freiburg_im_Breisgau)
http://www.forum-vauban.de/dubai-award.shtml
last but not least  www.google.de

Sucht mal Quellen und fakten, wenn man zuvor die falsche stadt loben wollte ^^

P.S. hat wer schon die ersten hochrechnungen?

Edit: Juhu die Hochrechnungen sind da.


----------



## Zachrid (7. Juni 2009)

@Thema Atomkraft
...und ich dachte immer es geht um, dass was man Erreichen möchte - nicht was in den nächsten 5-10 Jahren technisch möglich ist. Mir ist auch bewusst, dass es ohne Atomkraft geht, aber das heißt ja nicht, dass man da nicht daraufhin zuarbeiten könnte.


----------



## Descartes (7. Juni 2009)

*Hochrechnung 18:12 Uhr*
CDU: 30.9
CSU: 7.4
SPD: 21.2
Grüne: 11.6
Linke: 7.5
FDP: 10.8
And.: 10.6


*Hochrechnung 19:20 Uhr*
Union: 38.2   
SPD: 21.3
Grüne: 12.3
Linke: 7.2
FDP: 10.3
And.: 10.7


----------



## Stancer (7. Juni 2009)

Hochrechnung 20:40 :

Union : 38,6
SPD : 21,0
Grüne :  11,9
FDP : 10,8
Linke : 7,6

Von den restlichen Parteien hat sonst niemand die 5% Hürde geschafft.


----------



## Descartes (7. Juni 2009)

Ich finde es witzig das die CDU trotz -6,5% sich als bedingungslosen sieger rühmt.
Und das Seehofer die 7,1% der CSU (CSU tritt nur in bayern an) als Großartiges Wahlergibnis betitelt
und quasi meinte das nach dem debakel zu der landtagswahl das der beweis ist das die wähler werte verstehen.
Wobei sie auch  verluste haben nach der hochrechnung.

Ich finde es eher auffallend das "andere" also parteien unter der 5% grenze eine gesamt zahl von ca 10% haben,
was deutlich zeigt das viele Wähler die ihre stimme nicht verschwentet oder ungültig gemacht haben,
auf gut deutsch "keinen Bock" auf die Politik der Großen hat.


----------



## RomanGV1 (7. Juni 2009)

_ ungültig gemacht haben_

Was bedeutet das?

Sorry hab von sowas kP.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. Juni 2009)

Verschwendet: Nicht wählen gegangen.
Ungültig gemacht: 2 Kreuze gemacht obwohl man nur eins machen darf.

So denk ich mir das zumindest. *g*


----------



## LoLTroll (7. Juni 2009)

Descartes schrieb:


> Ich finde es eher auffallend das "andere" also parteien unter der 5% grenze eine gesamt zahl von ca 10% haben,
> was deutlich zeigt das viele Wähler die ihre stimme nicht verschwentet oder ungültig gemacht haben,
> auf gut deutsch "keinen Bock" auf die Politik der Großen hat.



Das wirft dann aber eine Grundsatzproblematik des dt. Wahlsystems auf, fals dieser Zustand sich weiter "verschärft".

Das dt. Verhältniswahlrecht kommt mit vielen Parteien im Palarment nicht klar. Das zeigen die Probleme durch den dauerhaften Einzug der Linken.

Das beste Beispiel dafür ist das italienische Palarment...Chaos des Verhältniswahlrechts in Reinkultur.

Bleibt also nur das Mehrheitswahlrecht um eine stabile Regierung einzusetzen, wenn sich das Wahlverhalten nicht wieder in altbewährte Wahlergebnisse ändert....


----------



## Stancer (8. Juni 2009)

Naja man musste sich den heutigen Wahlzettel doch nur mal anschauen. Glaube 23 Parteien standen auf den 93cm Papier.

Welcher Wähler blickt da bitte noch durch ?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (8. Juni 2009)

Ich war heute das erste mal wählen und muss sagen das ich mit dem Wahlzettel keine Probleme hatte, bevor man wählen geht sollte man sich Gedanken wen man seine Stimme gibt, auf dem Zettel muss ich dann nur noch ein Kreuz an der richtigen Stelle machen und gut ist.


----------



## Descartes (8. Juni 2009)

ungültig gemachte stimmzettel, sind z.B. so nette dinger wo alle abgestimmt sind,
oder wenn übers ganze blatt (was diesmal schwer gefallen ist) zu den ecken diagonal einmal kreuze gemacht hat,
oder wenn du nette "texte" drauf schreibst.

Also wenn der "Wählerwille" nicht erkennbar ist.

achja was ich leider erst vor 2std gefunden habe :-(


----------



## Ol@f (8. Juni 2009)

Vorläufiges Endergebnis um 00.08 Uhr (Quelle: ZDF)

    * CDU und CSU 38,0 Prozent
    * SPD 21,0 Prozent
    * Die Grünen 12,1 Prozent
    * FDP 10,7 Prozent
    * Linkspartei 7,3 Prozent
    * Sonstige 10,9 Prozent


----------



## Stancer (8. Juni 2009)

Descartes schrieb:


> ungültig gemachte stimmzettel, sind z.B. so nette dinger wo alle abgestimmt sind,
> oder wenn übers ganze blatt (was diesmal schwer gefallen ist) zu den ecken diagonal einmal kreuze gemacht hat,
> oder wenn du nette "texte" drauf schreibst.
> 
> ...



Hey ich hab sogar die Killerroboterpartei gewählt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute werden wir alle sterben.....

So doof, das es schon wieder genial ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mccord (8. Juni 2009)

wer gerne mal genauere ergebnisse für seine stadt oder landkreis sehn möchte: http://www.bundeswahlleiter.de/de/europawa..._09/ergebnisse/


----------



## RomanGV1 (8. Juni 2009)

Viele die ich kenne haben CDU gewählt....
Ich sehe mich schon im knast wegen Killerspielen...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ildraco (8. Juni 2009)

Ich wollte noch viel mehr hätten die Piratenpartei gewählt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenigstens hat Schweden schonmal einen Abgeordneten im Parlament.^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (8. Juni 2009)

Ildraco schrieb:


> Ich wollte noch viel mehr hätten die Piratenpartei gewählt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Daran siet man das die wahlen bei "jungen" leute nichts weiter als Fun sind.
Die gehen alle nach dem motto : Politik is scheisse.
Und ich gehe irgend nen scheiss ankreuzen.

Naja.. dann doch lieber nicht wählen.
Ich wollte ja auch wählen.
Aber ich selber, also meine eigene person hat kp von Politik.
Und bevor man was falsches macht sollte man von sowas wichtigem die finger lassen.

Es sei den der staat macht es so das man geld bekommt wenn man wählen geht.(egal was)
Dann würden mehr leute wählen gehen.
Aber ob die auch nen plan haben was die dann machen.... das ist wieder was anderes.

ka.. ich hab gerade lange weille und wollte mal was schreiben^^

Gute nacht euch allen.


Hoch leben die "killerSpiele"^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philister (8. Juni 2009)

Zachrid schrieb:


> @Thema Atomkraft
> ...und ich dachte immer es geht um, dass was man Erreichen möchte - nicht was in den nächsten 5-10 Jahren technisch möglich ist. Mir ist auch bewusst, dass es ohne Atomkraft geht, aber das heißt ja nicht, dass man da nicht daraufhin zuarbeiten könnte.


genau das ist der punkt ;-)


----------



## Gron83 (8. Juni 2009)

> Daran siet man das die wahlen bei "jungen" leute nichts weiter als Fun sind.
> Die gehen alle nach dem motto : Politik is scheisse.
> Und ich gehe irgend nen scheiss ankreuzen.
> 
> ...



Kann man so eigentlich nicht sagen. Ich selber hab auch mein Kreuz bei den Piraten gemacht. Jedoch nicht, weil ich einfach irgendeinen "Scheiss" ankreuzen wollte.
Ich hab mir deren Wahlprogramm genauer angesehen und konnte die Punkte im Großen und Ganzen so unterschreiben. Dass sie noch kein allzu großes Programm
in Richtung Aussen- und Wirtschaftspolitik haben mag ja sein, aber jede Partei fängt mit kleinen Zielen an und wächst nach und nach (wenn man sie lässt)

Und lieber gebe ich meine Stimme dann einer kleinen Partei, die manche (die sich nicht näher informieren) für einen Witz halten, ich jedoch deren Meinung bin in den
einzelnen Punkten, als sie einer Partei zu geben, die mich mit der Hälfte ihrer Pläne in keinster Weise anspricht und somit auch nicht vertreten würde. Und Themen,
die sich mitunter um Datenschutz drehen und Medienzensur, sehe ich nicht als wirklich "Fun" an.

Das man keinen Plan von Politik hat sollte auch kein Hinderungsgrund sein, seine Stimme zu geben. Denn informieren kann sich jeder, welche Partei welche Ziele
wie verfolgt und daran sehen, ob sie die eigenen Interessen im Großen und Ganzen vertreten würde, oder auch nicht.


----------



## dragon1 (8. Juni 2009)

was  haltet ihr von dem ergebniss in Oesterreich? interessantes Ergebniss, find ich. SPOE riesenminus, "Rebell" Martin unerwarteter +


----------



## Cørradø (8. Juni 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von dem ergebniss in Oesterreich? interessantes Ergebniss, find ich. SPOE riesenminus, "Rebell" Martin unerwarteter +


Insgesamt find ich das Wahlergebnis eher besorgniserregend. 
"Rebell Martin" war mir bisher als nicht-Österreicher kein Begriff.

Der Rechtsruck der Niederlande hat sich länderübergreifend fortgesetzt...
In Deutschland (!) massive Zugewinne bei den *hust* "Liberalen"...
Wahlbeteiligung auf Rekordtief!
Eine CSU (!) feiert sich als Sieger obwohl sie sogar vom status quo absstriche machen mussten? Zustände wie in den USA?

Einziger Lichtblick: in meinem Wahlkreis hat die Piratenpartei mehr Stimmen bekommen als die DVU! (ich hab weder noch gewählt)
und... in Stuttgart zeichnet sich eine grüne Mehrheit im Gemeinderat ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (8. Juni 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Der Rechtsruck der Niederlande hat sich länderübergreifend fortgesetzt...


Rechte Parteien sind politisch betrachtet nicht einfach die bösen Jungs, die keine Ausländer wollen. Das Programm der grossen rechten Parteien dreht sich idR um wesentlich mehr als nur Ausländerpolitik, sondern vermehrt auch auf Inlandspolitik, respektive Wirtschaftsaspekte. Würden in nem Parlament nur Ökologiejunkies/Hippies sitzen (man möge mir diese Bezeichnungen verzeihen, aber so weiss man wenigstens was ich meine), würds mit der Wirtschaft vermutlich recht stark bergab gehn. Eine gesunde Durchmischung ist nicht so verachtenswert wie man manchmal glaubt, egal auf welcher Seite man steht.

...aber das nur als Einwurf am Rande.


----------



## Cørradø (8. Juni 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Rechte Parteien sind politisch betrachtet nicht einfach die bösen Jungs, die keine Ausländer wollen. Das Programm der grossen rechten Parteien dreht sich idR um wesentlich mehr als nur Ausländerpolitik, sondern vermehrt auch auf Inlandspolitik, respektive Wirtschaftsaspekte.


Breites politisches Spektrum und Meinungsvielfalt in allen Ehren.
Nenne mir eine "grosse rechte Partei" und zitiere mit Belegen (Quellenverweis) aus ihrem Wahlprogramm nicht-populistische "Wirtschaftsaspekte".

Mir ist nämlich nicht klar, was du darunter verstehst.
Eine konservative Partei wie die CDU/CSU ist im politischen Spektrum rechts der "Mitte".
Die mein ich mit einem "Rechtsruck" (ausnahmsweise :-P ) nicht.
"Große rechte Partei"... Republikaner? "Raus aus dieser EU"? Weiss nicht, was das zur "Durchmischung" beiträgt... Aber du wirst es sicher erklären können. Wirtschaftsaspekt?


----------



## Descartes (8. Juni 2009)

Naja wollen wir nur hoffen, das die wahlbeteiligung zur nächsten wahl steigt und
die CSU/CDU ihre strafe bekommen und nach der aussage von herrn Dobrecht,
würde das sogar gerecht sein.


----------



## glacios (8. Juni 2009)

Von allen großen Parteien finde ich die CDU/CSU immer noch am besten. Auch wenn ich sie diesmal nicht gewählt habe aufgrund der Killerspieldebatte.
Und mir gefällt Merkel als Kanzlerin deutlich besser als Schröder.
Und dass wir die Türen nicht für jeden Trottel offenhalten sollen, wie es die linken Parteien wollen, kann man heutzutage nur noch gutheißen.


----------



## Philister (8. Juni 2009)

schon interessant eigentlich, dass in zeiten einer weltumspannenden finanzkrise die bürgerlichen parteien auf dem vormarsch sind. wobei das historisch gesehn in krisenzeiten nie anders war, soweit mir bekannt. aber es ist irgendwie erleichternd, dass die linke selbst mit diesem perfekten nährboden erstaunlich wenig auf die reihe kriegt. wie könnte man das interpretieren? die linke als gedankengut, das wenn überhaupt nur in zeiten des überflusses taugt?

@corrado - ohne eure linke zu kennen, aber meinst du nicht, dass man das selbe was du über die rechte sagst, der linken genauso aufdrücken könnte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zwar ohne mich genauer damit auseinandergesetzt zu haben, was es für deutschland für folgen haben könnte, so halte ich die parole 'raus aus der eu' gar nicht mal für so dumm wie du es hinstellst. immerhin verkommen unter der eu schlagworte wie demokratie und die souveränität des staates langsam aber sicher zum schlechten witz.


----------



## RomanGV1 (8. Juni 2009)

Philister schrieb:


> schon interessant eigentlich, dass in zeiten einer weltumspannenden finanzkrise die bürgerlichen parteien auf dem vormarsch sind. wobei das historisch gesehn in krisenzeiten nie anders war, soweit mir bekannt. aber es ist irgendwie erleichternd, dass die linke selbst mit diesem perfekten nährboden erstaunlich wenig auf die reihe kriegt. wie könnte man das interpretieren? die linke als gedankengut, das wenn überhaupt nur in zeiten des überflusses taugt?
> 
> @corrado - ohne eure linke zu kennen, aber meinst du nicht, dass man das selbe was du über die rechte sagst, der linken genauso aufdrücken könnte?
> 
> ...



Die linken finden Hitler nicht toll... das ist only bei den rechten so.
Die sagen sogar das es nie massenmord gab...

Ich bin links und fühle mich beleidigt.
Wenn ich nen nazi sehe bekommt der nen fetten stein in die fre.......

echt mal.. auch die programme von der linken sind ja wohl besser wie alles andere.
Man sollte die zu der stärksten partei machen.
Dann würde man sehen wie es DE wieder gut ab geht..danke...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Sozial 4 live!*


----------



## Philister (8. Juni 2009)

eines vorweg: rechts ist nicht mit rechtsradikal zu verwechseln.

aber was denkst du, war zb. stalin für ein mensch? ;-)



> Wenn ich nen nazi sehe bekommt der nen fetten stein in die fre.......


 kann mir zwar nicht vorstellen, dass du sowas tatsächlich tust: ich hoffe jedoch, du bist dir bewusst, dass du damit kein stück, aber sowas von kein stück besser wärst als deine nazis. links-autonome sind genauso wie rechtsradikale zu verachten. mit dem alleinigen unterschied, dass sich alle der gefahr die von rechtsradikalem gedankengut ausgeht, bewusst zu sein scheinen. grade das macht die extreme linke aus meiner sicht auch so gefährlich, weil ihr nach wie vor romantische attribute angedichtet werden, die sie nicht verdient. 

die aktionen der links-autonomen um die anti-islam konferenz beispielsweise fand ich einfach nur erbärmlich. ich halts da mit voltaire: 'ich mag verdammen, was du sagst, aber ich werde mein leben dafür einsetzen, dass du es sagen darfst.'

es ist ein fehler, gleiches mit gleichem zu bekämpfen - aber gesellschaftlich wohl nicht zu vermeiden. und so verhindern wir zielsicher, dass wir uns langfristig in einem ausgeglichenen verhältnis bewegen könnten, sondern stattdessen dazu neigen, von einem extrem ins andre zu pendeln. und das im glauben, man würde das 'böse' bekämpfen ohne dabei zu merken, dass wir während diesem kampf zu mitteln schreiten, die eine neue geissel der menschheit heraufrufen werden. der mensch lernt nicht dazu. geschichte wiederholt sich.

ich bin da eher anderer meinung. wenn man sich in deutschland darauf zurückbesinnen würde wie man selbst wieder wettbewerbsfähig werden könnte anstatt sich darauf zu beschränken mit dem finger ins ausland zu zeigen, würds wohl auch in deutschland langfristig rosiger aussehen. statt hetzjagd auf reiche zu führen, wäre es wohl angebrachter darüber nachzudenken, wie es den standort deutschland für diese und für arbeitgeber wieder attraktiv machen könnte - die bezahlen letztlich den grossteil eurer zeche. dass grosse teile des öffentlichen versicherungswesens vorrangig von der 'upper class' getragen werden (in der schweiz ohne öffentliches echo seit jahren etabliert, wird bei euch kaum anders sein) und offensichtlichere dieser beispiele mehr, scheint da in blindem sozialneid kaum in betracht gezogen zu werden.

die linke, wie ich sie kennengelernt habe, argumentiert vorrangig in einer todesspirale, die neue subventionen mit dem hinweis auf bereits bestehende subventionen rechtfertigt. als unumstösslichen notwendigkeitsgrund für jede neue staatsausgabe beruft man sich in der regel auf eine bereits bestehende, noch kontraproduktivere staatsausgabe.


----------



## Descartes (9. Juni 2009)

glacios schrieb:


> Und dass wir die Türen nicht für jeden Trottel offenhalten sollen, ...



Es werden heutzutage keine trottel mehr reingelassen.... 
die werden alle hier im land geboren und sagen immer wieder den selben veralteten scheiß.


----------



## dragon1 (9. Juni 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> echt mal.. auch die programme von der linken sind ja wohl besser wie alles andere.
> Man sollte die zu der stärksten partei machen.
> Dann würde man sehen wie es DE wieder gut ab geht..danke...
> 
> ...


xD klar 
sie werden die welt retten, sind die guten und sind keine politiker sondern manifestierte (schreibt man das so?) Engel xD
Wenn du das ernst meinst... gz an die Werbeagenturen der Linken, Gehirnwaesche positiv verlaufen


----------



## RomanGV1 (9. Juni 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> xD klar
> sie werden die welt retten, sind die guten und sind keine politiker sondern manifestierte (schreibt man das so?) Engel xD
> Wenn du das ernst meinst... gz an die Werbeagenturen der Linken, Gehirnwaesche positiv verlaufen



Das ist eine lebens einstellung.
In der DDR waren wir in unserer familie alle glücklich.
Als die mauer weg war hatten wir (meine familie) alle keine arbeit mehr.
Alle die die mauer weg haben wollten (grosser teil hier im osten)
Sitzen jetzt ohne arbeit ohne zukunft da.

Wir haben damals schon gesagt die armen idioten wenn die wüssten.
Und was ist passiert?

Jetzt jammert eingrossteil auch ich : BACK to basics, ich will die mauer zurück.
Ich denke das denken 50% ca im osten berlin / Brandenburg.

Was in anderen ländern ist, geht uns nichts an.

Wie hat man uns Mutter/ Oma es beigebracht :
Du kannst erst dann anderen geld geben, wenn du selber keine schulden etc hast.
Was ist in DE?
Schulden ohne ende, aber Krieg in afghanistan und co etc...
Alle soldaten zurück nach DE<<<<<<<<<<
Gelder einstellen fertig.<<<<<<<<

Zu erst müssen wir aus schulden, und uns um uns selber kümmern.
Danach wenn man was über hat,kann man an andere denken.<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

Zuerst DE alle bürger,DANN das ausland!

Das ist meine meinung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Freude, schöner Götterfunken*


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Juni 2009)

laut roman wäre das dann "Wenn jeder an sich selbst denkt ist an alle gedacht"


----------



## dragon1 (9. Juni 2009)

und wo ist jetzt dann der unterschied zum rechtsextemen?


----------



## shadow24 (9. Juni 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Das ist eine lebens einstellung.
> In der DDR waren wir in unserer familie alle glücklich.
> Als die mauer weg war hatten wir (meine familie) alle keine arbeit mehr.
> Alle die die mauer weg haben wollten (grosser teil hier im osten)
> Sitzen jetzt ohne arbeit ohne zukunft da.


das ist jetzt nicht dein ernst,oder?
was hattet ihr denn vorm Mauerfall für eine Zukunft,ausser 15 Jahre auf ein Trabbi zu warten und 1 Std. lang für ein paar Apfelsinen anstehen??????und ihr konntet euch ja nicht mal bei eurem besten Kumpel darüber beschweren,denn der hätte ja von der Stasi sein können....
vorher hattet ihr alle eine Arbeit,aber wofür habt ihr denn gearbeitet?was konntet ihr mit dem Geld machen?eine 20 Jahre alte Platte von den Stones oder ne uralt Jeans auf dem Schwarzmarkt kaufen?
und überhaupt eure clevere Planwirtschaft.da konnte ein Haus nicht weiter gebaut werden weil ihr nur 20 Säcke anstatt 120 Säcke Zement geliefert bekommen habt.rest des Tages war frei,weil eure Planung NIE hinkam,egal in welchem Arbeitsbereich.das ganze war ein gigantischer Schildbürgerstreich.euer ganzes Sowjetsystem war totaler Schwachsinn und noch ein paar Jahre weiter hättet ihr in eurer glorreichen DDR auch auf der Strasse gesessen weil ihr selbst für die Planwirtschaft nix mehr gehabt hättet.und das haben die Politiker damals auch schon erkannt und deswegen auch die Tore geöffnet...
also komm mir hier nicht mit dem Mist jetzt gehts uns allen viel schlechter weil wir arbeitslos sind.ich kenne viele aus der ehemaligen DDR die haben sich um einen Job gekümmert und arbeiten immer noch und zum Teil auch recht erfolgreich...das bedeutet natürlich das man nicht alles wie in der DDR in Hintern geschoben bekommen hat,sondern sich selbst um was kümmern muss...


----------



## Dabow (9. Juni 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Wahlgeheimniss.



Richtig ... 

btw : Ich darf wählen und habe es nicht gemacht ... ich habe 5 Briefe von den verschiedensten Typen bekommen, von denen ich nocht NIE etwas gehört habe. Nein Danke, wieso solle ich so jmd wählen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Descartes (9. Juni 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> das ist jetzt nicht dein ernst,oder?
> was hattet ihr denn vorm Mauerfall für eine Zukunft,ausser 15 Jahre auf ein Trabbi zu warten und 1 Std. lang für ein paar Apfelsinen anstehen??????



Ja und heute bekommt man die Apfelsinen nachgeworfen.....
Damals war alles besser da hat man mit 80 leuten den lebenmittelhändler geraidet
und man musste noch leistung zeigen, give plx vanilla germany zurück :-(

/ironie off

Es wurde drüben, einiges kaputt gemacht, direkt nach dem mauerfall, da 
einige dortigen firmen sofort opfer von globalisierung und kapitalismus wurden,
aber kein ersatz für diese kamen damit die leute ihre arbeit behalten oder eine andere ausüben könnten.

Und wenn die Firmen kaputt gemacht werden oder ersatzlos abgebaut werden, kan halt nicht jeder eine arbeit finden.
Auch jetzt noch kommen die leute von der ehemaligen DDR  hier her und suchen arbeit
und sind einen konkurenz kampf auf einen arbeitsplatz, wo allein schon in meiner Branche in etwa 10 Menschen auf 
einen Freien Platz kommen.

Also bitte, informier dich bevor du dich weiter von vorurteilen und halbwahrheiten verleiten lässt.


----------



## Cørradø (9. Juni 2009)

Philister schrieb:


> @corrado - ohne eure linke zu kennen, aber meinst du nicht, dass man das selbe was du über die rechte sagst, der linken genauso aufdrücken könnte?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Über "die Linke" kann man genau das selbe sagen. Kein Thema.
Davatar hat mir bis jetzt nicht erklärt, was er denn meinte und ob wir nun über Konservative oder Nationalisten reden! Sonst würd ich da auch etwas konkreter werden. 
Ich lasse mich gern eines besseren belehren. Nur bleibt das (wie gesehen) aus und gipfelt maximal in Polemik oder persönlichen Beleidigungen, da die Gabe der Argumentation nicht vorhanden und ausser unreflektierten Parolen nichts in petto ist.

"Raus aus der EU" ist schon insofern der größte Schwachsinn als dass Deutschland DIE EU IST! (stop flaming: zusammen mit Frankreich, Benelux etc...) Montanunion? Europäische Wirtschaftsgemeinschaft? Viele sind wahrscheinlich zu jung um die Entwicklung miterlebt zu haben (für die Montanunion bin ich auch zu jung xD), aber wer sich heute noch ernsthaft gegen den Prozess der Europäisierung stellt ist in meinen Augen von gestern oder irgendwo dazwischen - die Idee eines geeinten Europas ist uralt (Dichter Cathwulf...). Wichtig ist jetzt das 'wie'!
Die Währungsunion fand ich damals auch nicht so pralle... aber wo steht heute der Euro im Vergleich zum Dollar?
Du warst Schweizer, Philister, gell?
Jaja zu "euch" schau ich immer neidisch rüber :-P

Ich bin noch am grübeln ob es tatsächlich immer so war, dass in Zeiten der Krise konservativ gewählt wurde (so viele Gelegenheiten gabs dazu bisher ja noch nicht). Im Zusammenhang mit Krisen war ich immer der Ansicht, dass es Nährboden für Extreme war.
Deine These des satten linken Wohlstandsgedankengutes find ich gut und werd ich definitiv mal nachgehen. Marx war der Sohn eines Industriellen! Siddartha Gautama war Prinz des Indischen Königshauses!



> ich halts da mit voltaire: 'ich mag verdammen, was du sagst, aber ich werde mein leben dafür einsetzen, dass du es sagen darfst.'


Geniales Zitat! Stammt das von Voltaire, ist das sicher? Ich überleg mir schon lange ne Signatur für dieses Forum. ^^



> eines vorweg: rechts ist nicht mit rechtsradikal zu verwechseln.


...und umgekehrt!
Wie eingangs erwähnt, weiss ich nicht ob das hier sauber getrennt wird. 



> statt hetzjagd auf reiche zu führen, wäre es wohl angebrachter darüber nachzudenken, wie es den standort deutschland für diese und für arbeitgeber wieder attraktiv machen könnte - die bezahlen letztlich den grossteil eurer zeche. dass grosse teile des öffentlichen versicherungswesens vorrangig von der 'upper class' getragen werden (in der schweiz ohne öffentliches echo seit jahren etabliert, wird bei euch kaum anders sein) und offensichtlichere dieser beispiele mehr, scheint da in blindem sozialneid kaum in betracht gezogen zu werden.


Von einer "Hetzjagd" auf Reiche sind wir zum Glück noch weit entfernt!
Fakt ist ein Gering- oder Mindestverdiener KANN vom Betrag her gar nicht die Beiträge eines Besser- oder Spitzenverdieners leisten. 
Ich weiss nicht auf was das die schweizer Öffentlichkeit genau bezieht...
Krankenkasse ist bei uns z.B. der Mindestbeitragssatz viel höher als bei einer PrivatenKrankenkasse die gleichen Leistungsumfänge kosten würden...
Steuersätze sind Prozentual (!) - viel zu kompliziert zugegeben! 
Wenn ich von 8.000EUR im Jahr 14% Einkommenssteuer zahle tun mir sämtliche anderen Ausgaben von den verbleibenden 6.880EUR doch viel mehr weh wie wenn ich von meinem Spitzensteuersatz (96.000Öre+) 42% bezahle und immernoch 55.680EUR zur Verfügung habe!? so what...
Der blinde Sozialneid isst genuso verkehrt wie die Haltung "ich bezahl ja sooo viel ein und das nur um die ganzen Asis durchzufüttern..., Ciao ich zieh jetzt nach Österreich."
Bravo, das ist sogar sowas von weit von einer rechten politischen Gesinnung entfernt... (wobei ich auch immer gerne "national" mit "patriotistisch" verwechsle)
ZUMAL... gerade die Spitzenverdiener und die Firmen mit ihrem Bilanztuning die Gewinne am Fiskus vorbeischleusen oder "Isländer-Modell" vorbeigeschleust HABEN... und nun das große Weinen anfangen weil das Geld dort weg gekommen ist.

Geschädigt ist nicht nur der "kleine Mann" - um den's mir Leid tut, sondern vor allem doch der "bürgerliche" (Gott bewahre) Mittelständler respektive die, über die niemand spricht, aber die doch den Laden genauso am laufen halten wie der "Arbeiter" und der "Kapitalist". Ich denke mal das sind in den meisten Fällen, geneigter Forenleser, deine Eltern bzw. du später einmal! 
Da sich hinzustellen und zu sagen a) interessiert mich nicht oder b) gehe nicht wählen ist entweder verdammt mutig oder verflucht schwachsinnig.

gleich gehts weiter...


----------



## Thrainan (9. Juni 2009)

Klar lief die Wiedervereinigung nicht optimal. Aber das die DDR ein Staat war der Menschenrechte beschnitten hat, an dem Menschen an der Grenze erschossen wurden ist Fakt. Natürlich gab es auch Sachen in der DDR die besser waren als in Westdeutschland, aber mal ernsthaft, warum sind über 200.000 Menschen geflohen? Die Nachteile haben deutlich überwogen. 
In meinem Freundeskreis sind auch Menschen aus der ehemaligen DDR, die allesamt froh sind das sie weg ist. DIese ehemaligen DDR Bürger haben sich nur mal die Mühe gemacht sich zu informieren, weiterzubilden und was aus sich zu machen.


----------



## Descartes (9. Juni 2009)

Die Begriffe, "links", "rechts", "mitte" sind ja eigentlich noch bezeichnungen aus der Weimarer Republik.

Man hat einfach vom rednerpult, in die versammlung gesprochen und dabei saßen dann eben, die Kommunistischen parteien links wie KPD und USPD saßen und eben die Nationalisten wie NSDAP und DNVP dann eben rechts,
ganz getreu dem motto "gleich und gleich gesellt sich gern".
Auf grund dessen wurden die begriffe die veraltet sind und ausgelutscht sind, benutz
um den leuten vor 60jahren bei einer Demokratischen Neubildung Deutschlands,
bildlich sagen zu können für was die partei steht.

Übrigends, "mitte" waren zur Weimarer Republik Parteien wie SPD, Zentrum, DDP.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dieses Bild zeigt quasi bildlich, die sicht vom besagten rednerpult aus.


----------



## Cørradø (9. Juni 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> In der DDR waren wir in unserer familie alle glücklich.


Das ist schön zu hören. Und ich wünschte es würde euch "heute" noch genauso gehen!
Woran liegt das genau? Wie meinst du könnte man das wiederherstellen?



> Als die mauer weg war hatten wir (meine familie) alle keine arbeit mehr.
> Alle die die mauer weg haben wollten (grosser teil hier im osten)
> Sitzen jetzt ohne arbeit ohne zukunft da.


Woran liegt das? Wart ihr "Brückenwärter"? Nicht lachen oder sauer sein. die "vollbeschäftigte" "Planwirtschaft" hat kurioseste Blüten getrieben!
Ist das wirklich so?



> Wir haben damals schon gesagt die armen idioten wenn die wüssten.


Wart iht SED-Parteifunktionäre? Wieso seid ihr dann nicht, wie all Eure Kollegen, in den Bundes-Staatsdienst übernommen worden? (man verzeihe meinen Zynismus)



> Jetzt jammert eingrossteil auch ich : BACK to basics, ich will die mauer zurück.
> Ich denke das denken 50% ca im osten berlin / Brandenburg.


Das hab ich tatsächlich auch schon gehört... Auch hier würde ich mal Ursachenforschung betreiben wollen. "Im Osten" scheinen tatsächlich Schicksale zurückgeblieben zu sein, die ohne Perspektive nun dahindümpeln... die sind anfällig für die o.g. Polemik von radikalen Gruppierungen (gleichermaßen links wie rechts). Die Leute die "was reissen wollen" sind abgewandert... es ist anscheinend so dass kleinere Ortschaften teilweise nur noch aus alten Leuten bestehen. Offenbar wurden bei der "Strukturreform" gravierende Fehler begangen. Wäre es nun damit geholfen - wirklich rein hypothetisch - die Mauer wieder zu errichten und die Menschen dort ihrem Schicksal zu überlassen? Natürlich ohne Überbrückungsgeld, Wohngeld und Hartz IV! Willst du das? Wollt "ihr" das? Allein die unfassbar negative Haltung find ich so schockierend. Dieses trübsal blasen... 
MILLIARDEN UND ABERMILLIARDEN von Steuergeldern, Staatshilfen, Aufbau- und Sanierungsfonds sind "in den Osten" geflossen! Nicht nur aus Staatskassen, auch Privatvermögen und Kirchensteuern! Wo sind die abgeblieben? Teilweise bei west- wie ostdeutschen Privatpersonen, die ihre "krummen Geschäfte" mit den unbedarften "Ossis" abgezogen haben... Immobilien-Zocker und-Betrüger... aber auch in unglaublich inkompetenten Kommunen und Baumaßnahmen!!
Vor vielen Jahren gabs mal Statsikstiken, welche Bundesländer denn ihre Fördergelder (unfassbare Summen- fragt ihr euch nicht manchmal wo die Haushaltslöcher herkommen? Wieso die Bundesrepublik so hoch verschuldet ist?) Zweckmäßig eingesetzt haben. Also in Dinge investiert haben für die die Gelder vorgesehen und vorgeschrieben waren! Einzig Teile von Berlin, das Land Sachsen und das Land Thüringen haben zu über 50% (oioioioi is ja wahnsinn) nach Vorschift investiert!!! das ging von ... k.a. 51% in Berlin bis 75 oder 80% in Thüringen...  Wenn gewünscht werd ich die Tabelle suchen. Sry für die fehlende Quelle bis dahin.
Solidaritätszuschlag? Was ist das, hm? Ist dir, lieber RomanGV1 überhaupt klar, was da alles ablief?

Ich denke man macht es sich denkbar einfach sich hinzusetzen und alles auf den bösen Westen zu schieben und noch die Unverfrorenheit zu besitzen sich die Mauer zurückzuwünschen.

Hat jemals jemand der ernsthaft argumentiert hat - das schließt Stammtischgespräche aus - noch mit dem Finger nach Ex-DDR gezeigt und gesagt "Ihr seid (selbst) Schuld"? Zum Glück nicht, ich würde mich schämen. Wenn dies wiederum zur Folge hat, dass die Fakten unter den Tisch gekehrt werden, alles schön und gut vergessen wird und eine "Ost-Verliebtheit" stattfindet die weit über die nette Ostalgie hinausgeht, dann find ich das aber sehr bedenklich. Kein Preis wäre mir zu hoch gewesen den Menschen in den neuen Bundesländern die Demokratie zu bringen, getrennte Familien wieder zusammenzuführen, *unser Volk* wieder zu vereinen. Nichtmal der, den wir jetzt bezahlt haben. Das ist absurd, dann ernsthaft rumzuheulen und sich "die guten alten Zeiten" zurückzuwünschen. Mission gescheitert würd ich sagen.



> *Freude, schöner Götterfunken*


Ode an die Freude...
Jawohl! Die Europäische Hymne!
Eines der Lieder zum Mauerfall!
Der Text stammt von einem in Württemberg geborenen, in Thüringen verstorbenen Dichter, Philosophen und Visionär! -> deutsch-deutsche Verbindung!
Die "Vertonung" übernahm ein in Bonn geborener in Wien verstorbener Komponist und Virtuose! -> Europäische Verbindung.


----------



## Cørradø (9. Juni 2009)

Descartes schrieb:


> Die Begriffe, "links", "rechts", "mitte" sind ja eigentlich noch bezeichnungen aus der Weimarer Republik.
> 
> Übrigends, "mitte" waren zur Weimarer Republik Parteien wie SPD, Zentrum, DDP.


Danke, Descartes, für die gute Erklärung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für die Jüngeren: SPD is klar..., Zentrum ist quasi die CDU, DDP entspricht dem, was heute die FDP vertritt.


----------



## sympathisant (9. Juni 2009)

es gibt also leute die ihre lebensqualität an apfelsinen und autos festmachen?

für andere ist ne gesicherte planbare zukunft wichtiger.


----------



## Philister (9. Juni 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> ZUMAL... gerade die Spitzenverdiener und die Firmen mit ihrem Bilanztuning die Gewinne am Fiskus vorbeischleusen oder "Isländer-Modell" vorbeigeschleust HABEN... und nun das große Weinen anfangen weil das Geld dort weg gekommen ist.


 ich befinde es einfach für falsch, den moralischen in solchen fragen rauszuhängen. fakt ist, dass menschen so reagieren, und das lässt sich auch nicht ändern. wenn man das weiss, dann sollte es einfach so eingerichtet werden, dass es nicht mehr für nötig befunden wird, geld am staat vorbeizuschleusen. dass niedrigere steuern mehr einnahmen bedeuten können, die rechnung muss in deutschland wohl erst noch gemacht werden. 

die anstehende rezession wäre ohnehin ein guter zeitpunkt für steuersenkungen.

und zum thema eu: mir kommt das immer recht spanisch vor, wenn das hauptargument aus dem hinweis besteht, dass es heute so ist und demzufolge auch so bleiben muss. klar, ich lehne mich da vielleicht etwas gar weit aus dem fenster, es würde wohl weitreichende folgen haben.

nur muss man sich einfach im klaren sein, dass die eu eine unheimliche eigendynamik gewonnen hat, der nationale politiker nur noch folgen können. es nimmt elitäre, alles andere als volksnahe züge an. nicht umsonst betrachtet man zb. in frankreich die eu immer mehr als politisches abstellgleis. nicht umsonst wehren sich polit-stars mit händen und füssen, im eu-parlament einsitz zu nehmen.

weltwoche


> Stimmen werden laut, das EU-Parlament würde besser durch die nationalen Parlamente als durch die Stimmbürger bestellt. Das hat durchaus einiges für sich. Das Volk passt eigentlich nicht in das EU-Schema. Vielleicht sollte Brüssel einmal eine Beobachterdelegation ins Schwellenland Indien entsenden, um herauszufinden, wie man mit 710 Millionen Stimmberechtigten eine Demokratie organisiert.




nunja, anders als die norweger oder schweizer, hat der deutsche nicht einen so hohen demokratie- und lebensstatus zu verteidigen. ihr profitiert vom binnen markt und freut euch über einigungsprozesse, die schluss gemacht haben mit weltkriegen, die in wahrheit europäische kriege waren.

warum steht die eu dennoch bei ihren bürgern so tief im kurs, dass sie sich dafür nicht einmal mehr an die wahlurnen bemühen? vielleicht auch, weil die eu ihre ursprüngliche berechtigung verloren hat. die einstigen imperialmächte wie deutschland, frankreich und england würden sich im globalen zeitalter auch ohne eu kaum mehr bekriegen. und für die verteidigung europäischer ideale erscheint das eu-vehikel auch denkbar ungeeignet ;-)


----------



## Cørradø (9. Juni 2009)

Philister schrieb:


> ich befinde es einfach für falsch, den moralischen in solchen fragen rauszuhängen. fakt ist, dass menschen so reagieren, und das lässt sich auch nicht ändern. wenn man das weiss, dann sollte es einfach so eingerichtet werden, dass es nicht mehr für nötig befunden wird, geld am staat vorbeizuschleusen.


Der jute alte Jakob Fugger (1459-1525), seines Zeichens der erste Kapitalist (des Abendlandes), hat den Sozialbau erfunden!
Ob ers jetzt aus religiösen oder ethisch-moralischen Gründen tut ist mir egal. Die Ethik aus menschlichem Handeln auszuklammern werd ich nie gutheissen.



> dass niedrigere steuern mehr einnahmen bedeuten können, die rechnung muss in deutschland wohl erst noch gemacht werden.


Da spricht der Schweizer. 8 Mio Einwohner... :-P Biotop!
Ich bewundere die Schweizer Modelle und nehm sie gerne als Beispiele wie es sein könnte. Aber wenn mal in die Verlegenheit gerätst das dem einfachen desinteressierten Bürger klarmachen zu wollen kommst schnell ins Stocken und Erklärungsnöte. Vielleicht kannst du mir das ganze leichtverdaulich servieren...



> nicht umsonst wehren sich polit-stars mit händen und füssen, im eu-parlament einsitz zu nehmen.


Erst gestern wieder gesehen... Wollten sie den Merz von der CDU nach Brüssel abschieben.



> nunja, anders als die norweger oder schweizer, hat der deutsche nicht einen so hohen demokratie- und lebensstatus zu verteidigen. ihr profitiert vom binnen markt und freut euch über einigungsprozesse, die schluss gemacht haben mit weltkriegen, die in wahrheit europäische kriege waren.


Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun? 
Was exportiert denn die Schweiz ausser Schokolade und Swatchuhren? ;-P
"erfreut sich am binnenmarkt" ... tztztz
Die Wahlbeteiligung in der Schweiz steht der Bundesdeutschen in nichts nach... "Hoher Demokratiestatus"?
Volksabstimmungen ja! Aber da musst jetzt schon konkreter werden.
Wie gesagt ich bin Schweiz-Fan!



> die einstigen imperialmächte wie deutschland, frankreich und england würden sich im globalen zeitalter auch ohne eu kaum mehr bekriegen. und für die verteidigung europäischer ideale erscheint das eu-vehikel auch denkbar ungeeignet ;-)


Deutschland ist keine einstige Imperialmacht!!!!
Die EU ist kein Verteidigungsbündnis!!!!


----------



## Browncoat (9. Juni 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?
> Was exportiert denn die Schweiz ausser Schokolade und Swatchuhren? ;-P
> "erfreut sich am binnenmarkt" ... tztztz
> Die Wahlbeteiligung in der Schweiz steht der Bundesdeutschen in nichts nach... "Hoher Demokratiestatus"?
> ...



Sie Importieren aber erfolgreich ausländisches Geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und die EU ist auch ein Militärisches Bündnis was aber nicht oft erwähnt wird.


----------



## sympathisant (9. Juni 2009)

militärisches bündnis ist übertrieben. es gibt ne europäische sicherheits- und verteidigungspolitik und die EU Battlegroup, aber kein staat ist verpflichtet dem anderen zu helfen, so wie es bei der NATO vereinbart ist.

meiner meinung nach hat das die geringe wahlbeteiligung nichts mit geringem demokratieinteresse zu tun, sondern mit dem immer grösser werdenden abstand zwischen bevölkerung und parlament. sowohl räumlich als auch ideologisch.

leider sehen die nichtwähler nicht, dass sich der abstand durch den verzicht der eigenen interessensbekundung (wahl) noch vergrössert.


----------



## Noxiel (9. Juni 2009)

Das Problem kann sicher auch damit eingekreist werden, dann die jüngsten Generationen einfach nicht wissen unter welchen Mühen die Demokratie erkämpft wurde. Für sie funktioniert Demokratie nach Naturgesetzen. Und über eine Abkehr von der EU und wieder hin zu starren Einzelstaatmodellen, die sich vielleicht nur eine Währung teilen kann auch Dauer nicht funktionieren. Die EU muß auch ideologisch zusammenwachsen, eine grenzüberschreitende Zusammenarbeit in allen Bereich der Wirtschaft, Politi,  Verteidigungs-  und Sicherheitspolitik.  

Und die geringe Wahlbeteiligung lässt nicht auf eine Politikverdrossenheit schließen, sondern auf ein generelles Desinteresse an diesen Dingen.


----------



## sympathisant (9. Juni 2009)

und da prallen dann die meinungen aufeinander. grosse gebiete sind unregierbar (meine meinung). das hat die vergangenheit gezeigt.

in D herrscht ein gewisser standard in bezug auf einkommen, versorgung mit konsumgüter, arbeitsplätze und so weiter.

die ganze globalisierung (auch EU-weit) geht doch dahin, dass die unternehmen in die länder ziehen in denen sie weniger an löhnen zahlen müssen. warum auch nicht. würd ich als unternehmer genauso machen. also polen, portugal oder ähnliches.

die paar qualifizierte menschen die man brauch kann man sich aus den ländern in denen gut ausgebildet wurde holen.

das ganze hat zur folge, dass die löhne und hier runter gehen. jobs verloren gehen. hier geht der standard also runter, während er woanders nach oben geht.

als gutmensch könnte man damit einverstanden sein. wir sollen ja nicht auf den kosten der anderen leben. aber mich persönlich störts. ich will eine regierung, die sich um die belange der bevölkerung hier (und nciht um portugal) kümmert. ich will dass unternehmen hier gestärkt werden. und dass sie wenn sie weggehen, probleme haben ihre produkte hier zu verkaufen.

das geht mit EU und globalisierung aber nicht. davon profitieren nur die politiker und unternehmer.


oke. das war jetzt eher was zum thema EU als wahlen, hat aber ein wenig damit zu tun. ;-)


----------



## Noxiel (9. Juni 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> und da prallen dann die meinungen aufeinander. grosse gebiete sind unregierbar (meine meinung). das hat die vergangenheit gezeigt.



Beispiel? 

Die Beweisführung halte ich allerdings für fragwürdig. Hinter dem Gedanken des europäischen Zusammenwachsens steht natürlich auch der geballte Machtfaktor von 27 Staaten, die sich in Bereichen der Wirtschaft unterstützen, die gemeinsam Preise für Waren aushandeln und in Anfängen bereits eine gemeinsame Sicherheitspolitik vertreten. Der Preis für Gas aus Russland wird durch Verträge mit der EU geregelt um nur ein Beispiel zu nennen. Das lässt sich aber noch auf viele andere Bereich des öffentlichen Lebens ausweiten. Das Schengener Abkommen ist auch eng mit der Erweiterung der EU verknüpft, freier Handel ohne Einfuhrzölle, keine Reisemodalitäten beim Betreten/Verlassen eines Nachbaarlandes, eine gemeinsame Währung. Das alles sind Dinge, die ein Export orientiertes Land, wie Deutschland eines ist, braucht um weiterhin einen Lebensstandard aufrecht zu erhalten.

Das es momentan noch große Unterschiede in der EU gibt ist klar, sie erweitert sich ständig und hat das in den letzten Jahren vielleicht zu schnell getan. Das Angleichen an gemeinsame Standards dauert seine Zeit und es dauert vielleicht, aber irgendwann wird sich der Pole auf fragen, warum er für die selbe Arbeit weniger Lohn als der Franzose bekommt. Das wird sich anpassen, es dauert aber es wird sich anpassen. Und das Gerücht von der Bürokratie in Brüssel ist im übrigen eine Mär, so manche Kommune in Deutschland toppt das locker. 
Und da es dir um die Belange der Bürger geht, die EU hat schon so manches Gesetz erlassen, dass die Bürgerrechte stärkt. Das bei den meisten irgendwie nur die Größe und Krümmungsgrad der Gurke im Kopf bleibt ist dahingehend schade. Für beide Seiten.


----------



## Gron83 (9. Juni 2009)

> Und die geringe Wahlbeteiligung lässt nicht auf eine Politikverdrossenheit schließen, sondern auf ein generelles Desinteresse an diesen Dingen.



Wobei ich mir gut vorstellen kann, dass es auch an der geringen Transparenz und auch der kaum oder gar nicht vorhandenen Erklärungen zu den eigentlichen Zielen der einzelnen Parteien liegt.
Was soll einem schon ein Grünen-Domino-Spot sagen, mit dem tollen Ausdruck "WUMS"? Oder diese "alle sind blöd" Mentalität der SPD? Da wird etwas gezeigt, dass nichtssagend ist, oder andere 
schlecht gemacht, ohne auf die eigenen Bestrebungen oder auch die Kandidaten erklärend einzugehen. Das da viele nicht wissen, wen sie wählen sollen und warum warum, ist nicht verwunderlich.
Die Parteien müssen einfach mal ein transparenteres Programm aufstellen und auch die eigenen Ziele und Bedeutung der EU besser an die Bürger herantragen. Interesse kann mitunter nur dann
enstehen, wenn man weiß, worum es geht und wofür man seine Stimme geben soll.


----------



## Noxiel (9. Juni 2009)

Gron83 schrieb:


> Wobei ich mir gut vorstellen kann, dass es auch an der geringen Transparenz und auch der kaum oder gar nicht vorhandenen Erklärungen zu den eigentlichen Zielen der einzelnen Parteien liegt.
> Was soll einem schon ein Grünen-Domino-Spot sagen, mit dem tollen Ausdruck "WUMS"? Oder diese "alle sind blöd" Mentalität der SPD? Da wird etwas gezeigt, dass nichtssagend ist, oder andere
> schlecht gemacht, ohne auf die eigenen Bestrebungen oder auch die Kandidaten erklärend einzugehen. Das da viele nicht wissen, wen sie wählen sollen und warum warum, ist nicht verwunderlich.
> Die Parteien müssen einfach mal ein transparenteres Programm aufstellen und auch die eigenen Ziele und Bedeutung der EU besser an die Bürger herantragen.




Hier käme dann wohl noch der Punkt Bequemlichkeit hinzu. Wer allen Ernstes erwartet, dass ihm ein 30 Sekunden Spot im Fernsehen das komplette Programm von Partei XYZ erklärt, kann im Grunde auch auf das Hören, was er im Kaffeesatz entdeckt hat. Informationsstände, Internet, Presse, Fernsehen und Wahlkampfveranstaltungen sind doch öffentlich zugänglich. Selbst Diskussionforen beschäftigen sich mit den politischen Inhalten der Parteien. Und wenn ich mich zwei Tage vor der Wahl für eine Partei zu interessieren beginne, dann sollte ich mir überlegen, ob ich nicht die ganzen letzten Jahre irgendetwas falsch gemacht habe.

Wie gesagt, für mich ist die geringe Wahlbeteiligung ein schlichtes Desinteresse an Politik, aus so fadenscheinigen Gründen wie: "Die tun doch eh nur was für sich", "Bisher hat noch keiner was geändert", "Ich wünsche mir wieder eine starke Persönlichkeit, die Ordnung rein bringt", "Politik? Da habe ich Besseres zu tun". 

Politikverdrossenheit würde ja bedeuten, ein Gros der Leute hätte sich schonmal dafür interessiert. Dieses Interesse besteht meist nur darin, Wortfetzen aus der BILD aufgenommen oder einer kurzen Diskussion an der Bushaltestelle gelauscht zu haben.


----------



## Gron83 (9. Juni 2009)

Noxiel, da geb ich dir ja auch recht. Bequemlichkeit ist mitunter der größte Faktor dabei. Aber das wissen auch die Parteien. Und manche Wahlprogramme sind auch gerade für Einsteiger in das Thema
oftmals nur undurchsichtig. Da braucht sich z.B. eine SPD nicht wundern, wenn die Wähler ausbleiben. Hier müssen eben die Parteien ansetzen und ein transparenteres Programm aufstellen, das ohne
viel Wischiwaschi auch aussagt, worum es ihnen nun eigentlich geht. Natürlich müssen letztendlich auch die Leute selbst sich informieren, wem sie warum ihre Stimme geben sollten.


----------



## sympathisant (9. Juni 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Beispiel?
> 
> Die Beweisführung halte ich allerdings für fragwürdig. Hinter dem Gedanken des europäischen Zusammenwachsens steht natürlich auch der geballte Machtfaktor von 27 Staaten, die sich in Bereichen der Wirtschaft unterstützen, die gemeinsam Preise für Waren aushandeln und in Anfängen bereits eine gemeinsame Sicherheitspolitik vertreten. Der Preis für Gas aus Russland wird durch Verträge mit der EU geregelt um nur ein Beispiel zu nennen. Das lässt sich aber noch auf viele andere Bereich des öffentlichen Lebens ausweiten. Das Schengener Abkommen ist auch eng mit der Erweiterung der EU verknüpft, freier Handel ohne Einfuhrzölle, keine Reisemodalitäten beim Betreten/Verlassen eines Nachbaarlandes, eine gemeinsame Währung. Das alles sind Dinge, die ein Export orientiertes Land, wie Deutschland eines ist, braucht um weiterhin einen Lebensstandard aufrecht zu erhalten.



aus welcher werbebroschüre hast du das? meiner meinung nach machst du den fehler zu glauben, dass der staat einfluss auf die wirtschaft hat. so läuft es nicht mehr. die wirtschaft hat über ihre lobby einfluss auf die staaten und ihre regierungen. klar wurde bezüglich der gaslieferung ein vertrag ausgehandelt. aber du weisst das schröder heute aufsichtsratmitgleid eines tochterunternehmens von gazprom ist? gerade die firma mit der er den vertrag ausgehandelt hat und wo er heute sicherlich gutes geld verdient. und genauso läuft es in allen anderen bereichen. wenn nicht jetzt mit geld geschmiert wird, dann mit zukünftigen posten. da gibt es viele beispiele.

freier handel? super. damit die unternehmen die in die niedriglohnländer geflüchtet sind, hier ihren kram verkaufen können. soll doch ein schutzzoll rauf um die einheimische wirtschaft zu stärken.

keine reisemodaliäten. super. betrifft mich jeden tag. achja. und als deutscher hatte ich noch nie grosse probleme irgendwo hinzureisen. mit ner starken mark war man immer gern gesehen ... 

gemeinsame währung: auch ganz toll. jeden tag freu ich mich dass ich damit in italien und spanien einkaufen kann. das sind doch alles unwichtige dinger, wenn die wirtschaft hier bankrott geht.



> Das es momentan noch große Unterschiede in der EU gibt ist klar, sie erweitert sich ständig und hat das in den letzten Jahren vielleicht zu schnell getan. Das Angleichen an gemeinsame Standards dauert seine Zeit und es dauert vielleicht, aber irgendwann wird sich der Pole auf fragen, warum er für die selbe Arbeit weniger Lohn als der Franzose bekommt. Das wird sich anpassen, es dauert aber es wird sich anpassen. Und das Gerücht von der Bürokratie in Brüssel ist im übrigen eine Mär, so manche Kommune in Deutschland toppt das locker.



schön dass sich das der pole in 5 oder 10 jahren fragt. davon haben wir nur jetzt nix. und bis dahin ist unser standard gesunken. 



> Und da es dir um die Belange der Bürger geht, die EU hat schon so manches Gesetz erlassen, dass die Bürgerrechte stärkt. Das bei den meisten irgendwie nur die Größe und Krümmungsgrad der Gurke im Kopf bleibt ist dahingehend schade. Für beide Seiten.



und hätte das in deutschland nicht erlassen werden können. sind die deutschen parlamente unfähig?

kannst du dir im ansatz vorstellen was die EU kostet? angefangen von gebäuden, mitarbeitern, parlamenten, regierung, kraftfahrzeuge, armee ... dazu noch die zahlungen an die anderen länder die D leisten muss.

ach wär das schön, dieses geld hier sinnvoll einsetzen zu können.


----------



## Philister (9. Juni 2009)

@corrado



> Die Ethik aus menschlichem Handeln auszuklammern werd ich nie gutheissen.


 ethik schön und gut, aber wenn sie sich auf politischer ebene auf wunschdenken beschränkt und menschliches handeln ausgeklammer wird, ist sie nicht praktikabel und kaum mehr als realitätsfremdes, eitles geschwätz. berauscht durch den glauben an die eigene moralische überlegenheit, gehen politiker rücksichtslos gegen wohlstand und freiheit vor. 



> Die Wahlbeteiligung in der Schweiz steht der Bundesdeutschen in nichts nach... "Hoher Demokratiestatus"?
> Volksabstimmungen ja! Aber da musst jetzt schon konkreter werden.


 inwiefern konkreter? letztlich läufts einfach darauf hinaus, dass in der schweiz direkten entscheidungen einen deutlich höheren stellenwert beigemessen wird, als der bestimmung von volksvertretern. deshalb höherer demokratiestatus. 



> Vielleicht kannst du mir das ganze leichtverdaulich servieren...


empirische untersuchungen zeigen immer wieder, dass hohes wachstum eine relativ niedrige steuerbelastung voraussetzt. sorry, aber leichtverdaulich ist da schwer - vielleicht find ich auch noch ne quellenangabe hierzu. die schweiz ist jedenfalls auch hier ein gutes beispiel, dass die behauptung untermauert. die schweiz hatte und hat keine zukunft, es sei denn als ideal-biotop für unternehmerische leistungen.

@noxiel
deinen überlegungen könnte man vielleicht zustimmen, wäre da nicht der störende umstand, dass die eu kein vorzeigemodell der demokratie ist, sondern sich im gegenteil immer weiter vom gedanken der mitbestimmung durch das volk entfernt und nationale interessen overruled.



> Und über eine Abkehr von der EU und wieder hin zu starren Einzelstaatmodellen, die sich vielleicht nur eine Währung teilen kann auch Dauer nicht funktionieren.


 der deutsche volkswirtschaftsprofessor roland vaubel hat die positiven aspekte des politischen wettbewerbs mit folgender aussage auf den punkt gebracht: 





> «Der Wettbewerb der Staaten um Menschen und Kapital war der beste Schutz vor staatlicher Unterdrückung und konfiskatorischer Besteuerung; die Möglichkeit der Abwanderung war die politische Grundlage der Freiheit, der geistigen Vielfalt und der materiellen Anreize, ohne die es das europäische Wunder nicht gegeben hätte.»





> Die EU muß auch ideologisch zusammenwachsen, eine grenzüberschreitende Zusammenarbeit in allen Bereich der Wirtschaft, Politi, Verteidigungs- und Sicherheitspolitik


das halte ich für gefährlicher denn nützlich. das was du für wünschenswert hältst, würde die basis europäischer vereinheitlichung, mit der folge der interessenszentralisierung (willkommen in utopia), bereiten. also, auf die spitze getrieben, der ultimativen herrschaftsform, die ein mann mit markantem schnauzer einst mit feldzügen erreichen wollte. für gut heissen kann ich das nicht. auch wenn ich mich der illusion nicht hingebe, das genau das nicht auch passieren wird.



> Politikverdrossenheit würde ja bedeuten, ein Gros der Leute hätte sich schonmal dafür interessiert.


 das was du andeutest, entspricht meines wissens nicht den tatsachen. die eu-wahlbeteiligung war 1979 noch bei 63%. ob das analog mit der allgemeinen stimmbeteiligungs-entwicklung abseits der eu geht, wäre interessant zu wissen. die tatsache jedoch, dass erst kürzlich beigetretene länder wie die slowakei bereits nach kurzer zeit einen zusammenbruch der beteiligung der stimmberechtigten auf 1/5 aufwiesen, spricht da jedenfalls eine andere sprache.

mit all dem will ich eigentlich nicht sagen, dass die eu per se eine schlechte sache ist. die wirtschaftlichen aspekte beispielsweise, die diese bietet und die du erwähnt hast (den hinweis auf protektionismus find ich top), sind von grossem vorteil und dagegen gibt es kaum was zu sagen (und auch die schweiz kommt nicht ohne sie aus). bei mir ist lediglich der subjektive eindruck entstanden, dass das eu-thema relativ unreflektiert und sorglos angeschaut wird, und das gefällt mir nicht ;-)

die eingliederungs-maxime der eu sollte übrigens heissen: erst integrieren, dann aufnehmen. eine aufnahme kann eigentlich nur die folge von integration sein, und nicht integration als folge der aufnahme, wie uns auch in einbürgerungsbelangen gerne weis gemacht wird.


----------



## Noxiel (9. Juni 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> aus welcher werbebroschüre hast du das? meiner meinung nach machst du den fehler zu glauben, dass der staat einfluss auf die wirtschaft hat. so läuft es nicht mehr. die wirtschaft hat über ihre lobby einfluss auf die staaten und ihre regierungen. klar wurde bezüglich der gaslieferung ein vertrag ausgehandelt. aber du weisst das schröder heute aufsichtsratmitgleid eines tochterunternehmens von gazprom ist? gerade die firma mit der er den vertrag ausgehandelt hat und wo er heute sicherlich gutes geld verdient. und genauso läuft es in allen anderen bereichen. wenn nicht jetzt mit geld geschmiert wird, dann mit zukünftigen posten. da gibt es viele beispiele.



Hier stoßen dann natürlich zwei grundverschiedene Ansichten aufeinander. Du glaubst die Politik richtet sich ausschließlich nach den Wünschen der Lobbyisten, ich behaupte das Gegenteil, gebe aber natürlich zu, dass Lobbyarbeit ein Teil der europäischen (so auch Deutschen) Wirtschaftspolitik ist. Was glaubst du also würde ohne Europa denn besser für Deutschland laufen? Das die Lobbyisten sich nur noch darum bemühen müssen eine Person zu schmieren? Und das Herr Schröder im Aufsichtsrat von Gazprom sitzt, war mit Sicherheit ein finanziell lohnender Schachzug. Doch dafür hat er sich auch schon genügend Häme abholen dürfen. 



sympathisant schrieb:


> freier handel? super. damit die unternehmen die in die niedriglohnländer geflüchtet sind, hier ihren kram verkaufen können. soll doch ein schutzzoll rauf um die einheimische wirtschaft zu stärken.



Milchmädchenrechnung. Was sollte die anderen Ländern denn davon abhalten, ebenfalls ihre Zölle zu erhöhen? Du weißt, dass Deutschland Exportweltmeister und nach Japan und den USA das wirtschaftsstärkte Land auf der Erde ist? (Weltwirtschaftskrise bereinigt). 
Achja apropos, wieviele Produkte von Firmen, die im Ausland billiger als in Deutschland produzieren kaufst du täglich ohne groß darüber nachzudenken? Denn die Frage ist die, kaufst du dir auch die Unterhose respektive Jeans, wenn sie 80,- anstatt 50,- Euro kostet? Das überträgst du dann bitte auf alle Lebensbereiche und stellst dir nochmal die Frage, ob jedes Land wieder schön sein eigenes Süppchen kochen soll. Denn möglicherweise bist du direkt von der Arbeitslosigkeit betroffen, wenn trotz gleichem Preis für die Ware Kosten gespart werden müssen, um in Deutschland rentabel zu produzieren. Die Produktion im eigenen Land einzusperren, funktioniert nicht. Das hat die DDR mit ihren Bewohnern versucht, das hat ähnlich gut funktioniert. Man muß den Wirtschaftsstandort Dtl. interessanter machen und nicht Firmen verbieten andere zu suchen.



sympathisant schrieb:


> keine reisemodaliäten. super. betrifft mich jeden tag. achja. und als deutscher hatte ich noch nie grosse probleme irgendwo hinzureisen. mit ner starken mark war man immer gern gesehen ...



Und woraus resultierte diese starke Mark, hm? 
Und ist es nicht fürchterlich simpel, sich immer zu fragen was der persönliche Vorteil an einer Sache sein kann? Ich bin sicher jeder Spediteur wird sich gerne mit Dir unterhalten, wenn seine Flotte an jeder Zollstation gefilzt wird. Zeit, Kosten und verlorenes Geld sind nur ein paar Stichwörter, die ich dir da entgegen halten möchte.



sympathisant schrieb:


> gemeinsame währung: auch ganz toll. jeden tag freu ich mich dass ich damit in italien und spanien einkaufen kann. das sind doch alles unwichtige dinger, wenn die wirtschaft hier bankrott geht.



Ich kann nicht glauben, dass du das wirklich auf diesem Niveau zu diskutieren versuchst. Das sind Stammtischparolen. Die Wirtschaft gehört trotz gewaltigen Einbußen zu den stärksten in Europa. Und noch was, frage dich mal was bei der aktuellen Krise und dem Stichwort Protektionismus in Deutschland und angrenzenden Ländern passiert wäre. Man muß solche Dinge auch mal von einem weiteren Standpunkt aus betrachten. Bankrotte Nachbarn kaufen keine Produkte, stornieren Aufträge im Ausland und subventionieren eigene Waren im Land, was den Verkauf ausländischer Waren (Stichwort Autos) ausbremst. 




sympathisant schrieb:


> schön dass sich das der pole in 5 oder 10 jahren fragt. davon haben wir nur jetzt nix. und bis dahin ist unser standard gesunken.



Ich habe eine unerfreuliche Nachricht für Dich. Das wird sich auf lange Sicht wohl nicht vermeiden lassen. Egal ob nun mit Europa oder Vielstaaterei. Was ich aber sagen kann, mit Europa wird es wesentlich länger dauern.




sympathisant schrieb:


> und hätte das in deutschland nicht erlassen werden können. sind die deutschen parlamente unfähig?
> 
> kannst du dir im ansatz vorstellen was die EU kostet? angefangen von gebäuden, mitarbeitern, parlamenten, regierung, kraftfahrzeuge, armee ... dazu noch die zahlungen an die anderen länder die D leisten muss.
> 
> ach wär das schön, dieses geld hier sinnvoll einsetzen zu können.



Die Deutschen Parlamente sind nicht unfähig. Aber es wurde beschlossen, einige Kompetenzen an die europäische Schwester abzutreten. Und wieder geht es um Bürgerrechte. Ich will garnicht abstreiten, dass es da schlichtweg Versäumnisse gab, den mündigen Bürger auch in ausreichendem Maße aufzuklären, aber deswegen die europäische Gesetzgebung im Allgemeinen zu verteufeln, kann doch auch nicht das Ziel sein. 


Wie hoch sind die Kosten denn? 
Für 2004 waren es 22 Mrd Euro. die Deutschland nach Brüssel überwiesen hat. 251,2 Mrd betrug der gesamtdeutsche Haushalt. Diese Peanuts.

Edit: 
@ Philister, auf deine Punkte  gehe ich noch im Laufe des Tages/Woche ein. Jetzt bin ich erstmal joggen.


----------



## Cørradø (9. Juni 2009)

Philister schrieb:


> ethik schön und gut, aber wenn sie sich auf politischer ebene auf wunschdenken beschränkt und menschliches handeln ausgeklammer wird, ist sie nicht praktikabel und kaum mehr als realitätsfremdes, eitles geschwätz. berauscht durch den glauben an die eigene moralische überlegenheit, gehen politiker rücksichtslos gegen wohlstand und freiheit vor.


Das hört sich für mich jetzt an, wie wenn man sich über z.B. die Newtonschen Gesetz einig ist, sie aber beim Fußballspiel nicht gelten sollen.
In der Praxis, räume ich ein, hast du wahrscheinlich recht.



> letztlich läufts einfach darauf hinaus, dass in der schweiz direkten entscheidungen einen deutlich höheren stellenwert beigemessen wird, als der bestimmung von volksvertretern. deshalb höherer demokratiestatus.


Okay, verstehe jetzt was du meinst.
Das setzt natürlich voraus, dass ich mich als mündiger Bürger mit den abzustimmenden Themen eingehend befasst habe um selbst ein Urteil zu fällen. Definitiv ein gutes Modell!
Ne Pro/Contra Argumentation erspar ich dem Forenleser an dieser Stelle.

Bei uns macht man es sich bequemer, wählt seinen Vertreter, dem man genug Fach-, Sach- und moralische Kompetenz beimisst um in den Fragen zu entscheiden. *"Die klügsten Männer der Welt"* eben (vgl. Ärzte-Song!). Der wird dann für seine eingehende Beschäftigung mit all den vielen Themen entlohnt und darf sich Politiker nennen. Wenn er seinen Job nicht zu meiner Zufriedenheit macht, dann werd ich ihn beim nächsten mal nicht mehr wählen...



> empirische untersuchungen zeigen immer wieder, dass hohes wachstum eine relativ niedrige steuerbelastung voraussetzt. sorry, aber leichtverdaulich ist da schwer - vielleicht find ich auch noch ne quellenangabe hierzu.


Das wäre toll, musst aber nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Gerd Schröder: Für die Aktion würd ich ihm gerne seine Biographie um die Ohren hauen! Hat mein Bild vom Vorzeige-Sozi zerstört! *schniefschnüff* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Häme ernten ist dafür nicht genug! Das juckt den wenig wenn er sich mit seinen Aufsichtsratbezügen und der Kanzler-Rente mit 500EUR-Scheinen die Zigarre anstecken kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philister (9. Juni 2009)

> Das hört sich für mich jetzt an, wie wenn man sich über z.B. die Newtonschen Gesetz einig ist, sie aber beim Fußballspiel nicht gelten sollen.
> In der Praxis, räume ich ein, hast du wahrscheinlich recht.


 ich denke das liegt daran, dass moral im gegensatz zu naturgesetzen im auge des betrachters liegt. der eine fühlt sich ausgebeutet, der andere pocht auf solidarität. beide haben wohl auf ihre weise recht.


----------



## dragon1 (9. Juni 2009)

Descartes schrieb:


> Ja und heute bekommt man die Apfelsinen nachgeworfen.....
> Damals war alles besser da hat man mit 80 leuten den lebenmittelhändler geraidet
> und man musste noch leistung zeigen, give plx vanilla germany zurück :-(


epic zitat <3


----------



## Thront (10. Juni 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> In der DDR waren wir in unserer familie alle glücklich.
> Als die mauer weg war hatten wir (meine familie) alle keine arbeit mehr.
> Alle die die mauer weg haben wollten (grosser teil hier im osten)
> Sitzen jetzt ohne arbeit ohne zukunft da.





wie man ein totalitäres system so schönreden kann.... 
leider muss ich da ja gleich mal kotzen. 




RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Sitzen jetzt ohne arbeit ohne zukunft da.




vor allem weil die DDR ja so viel zukunft hatte !


----------



## Davatar (10. Juni 2009)

Ups Fehlpost - Falscher Thread, sorry. Multitabbing kann auch negative Auswirkungen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werd beizeiten den Post mit Nützlichem ausfüllen.


----------



## RomanGV1 (10. Juni 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> wie man ein totalitäres system so schönreden kann....
> leider muss ich da ja gleich mal kotzen.
> 
> 
> ...



Oh klar-----
Ka was die Medien für ‘nen Mist sagen.
Auch son Mist wie man konnte nicht "raus"
Oder keine Bananen oder was auch immer..

Komisch wir konnten alles...und wir sind nicht allein gewesen.

Wenn wir ins Ausland wollten.
Musste man ne Erlaubnis beim Staat beantragen, haben wir immer bekommen.
Sogar Bravo und co...

Wir haben selber die verlogenen Medien gesehen, da könnte man noch viel krasser sich übergeben.


----------



## sympathisant (10. Juni 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Was glaubst du also würde ohne Europa denn besser für Deutschland laufen? Das die Lobbyisten sich nur noch darum bemühen müssen eine Person zu schmieren? Und das Herr Schröder im Aufsichtsrat von Gazprom sitzt, war mit Sicherheit ein finanziell lhnender Schachzug. Doch dafür hat er sich auch schon genügend Häme abholen dürfen.



dass die bevölkerung mitbekommen würde, dass die wirtschaft die politik macht. und das zu ihren gunsten.

wenn irgendjemand aufschreit, dass in brüssel ein französisches unternehmen, da einem verantwortlichen für ein bestimmtes gesetz einen koffer mit geld überreicht hat, interessiert es in D wenig. wenn das gleiche in D passiert, ist der aufschrei grösser. brüssel und frankreich sind eben viel zu weit weg.

und dass sich schröder häme abholen durfte - wow - dass verhindert in zukunft natürlich bestechung, lobbyarbeit und ähnliches.

die EU ist einfach zu unübersichtlich. der bürger bekommt nicht mit was warum passiert. und gesetzgebung, regieren u.ä. sollte für jeden kontrollierbar sein. das ist in D schon schwer genug. in brüssel unmöglich.



> Milchmädchenrechnung. Was sollte die anderen Ländern denn davon abhalten, ebenfalls ihre Zölle zu erhöhen? Du weißt, dass Deutschland Exportweltmeister und nach Japan und den USA das wirtschaftsstärkte Land auf der Erde ist? (Weltwirtschaftskrise bereinigt).



deutschland hat auch viel und gut exportiert bevor es die EU gab. das hat damit also wenig zu tun.



> Achja apropos, wieviele Produkte von Firmen, die im Ausland billiger als in Deutschland produzieren kaufst du täglich ohne groß darüber nachzudenken? Denn die Frage ist die, kaufst du dir auch die Unterhose respektive Jeans, wenn sie 80,- anstatt 50,- Euro kostet? Das überträgst du dann bitte auf alle Lebensbereiche und stellst dir nochmal die Frage, ob jedes Land wieder schön sein eigenes Süppchen kochen soll. Denn möglicherweise bist du direkt von der Arbeitslosigkeit betroffen, wenn trotz gleichem Preis für die Ware Kosten gespart werden müssen, um in Deutschland rentabel zu produzieren.



versteh ich nicht. sorry. ich kaufe natürlich auch das günstigere produkt. wenn die qualität stimmt. aber durch nen zoll kann man einheimische produkte nun mal schützen. günstige produkte aus dem ausland werden dann durch den staat verteuert (aber das weisst du). und dann ist eben der deutsche arbeiter mehr wert, weil seine arbeit gefragt ist.



> Die Produktion im eigenen Land einzusperren, funktioniert nicht. Das hat die DDR mit ihren Bewohnern versucht, das hat ähnlich gut funktioniert. Man muß den Wirtschaftsstandort Dtl. interessanter machen und nicht Firmen verbieten andere zu suchen.



wie macht man den wirtschaftsstandort interessant? billiglöhne. super. das führt dann dazu dass man 2 oder 3 jobs braucht um seinen lebensunterhalt zu finanzieren. man sieht es doch jetzt schon. frag mal ne verkäuferin wieviel sie am ende des monats raushat. das reicht gerade so um über die runden zu kommen.




> Und woraus resultierte diese starke Mark, hm?
> Und ist es nicht fürchterlich simpel, sich immer zu fragen was der persönliche Vorteil an einer Sache sein kann? Ich bin sicher jeder Spediteur wird sich gerne mit Dir unterhalten, wenn seine Flotte an jeder Zollstation gefilzt wird. Zeit, Kosten und verlorenes Geld sind nur ein paar Stichwörter, die ich dir da entgegen halten möchte.



das ist dem spediteur egal. er gibt die kosten weiter. letztendlich bezahlt der bürger im ausland dafür. da er die produkte kauft. und wenn die qualität stimmt, werden sie gekauft. wann wurde "made in germany" zum begriff? zu zeiten in denen es zölle gab und die einheimische wirtschaft funktioniert hat. inzwischen kümmert sich keiner mehr um das label.

_
*Made in Germany* (Engl. für Hergestellt in Deutschland) ist ein Qualitätssiegel, das auf vielen Produkten aus Deutschland deren Herkunft angibt. Bereits vor dem Ersten Weltkrieg wurde Made in Germany oder auch nur Germany auf vielen Waren neben der Herstellerbezeichnung angebracht, zum Beispiel auf Porzellan, Bestecken und Kriegsausrüstung wie Messern und Dolchen, aber auch auf Orden.

 Als Ende des 19. Jahrhunderts neben dem Vereinigten Königreich auch andere europäische Industrienationen aufstrebten, begann man in Großbritannien, sich mit der Kennzeichnung importierter Ware gegen vermeintlich minderwertige Nachahmungsprodukte zu schützen. Diese Kennzeichnung betraf zunächst nur deutsche Ware und erfolgte durch die Bezeichnung Made in Germany (Handelsmarkengesetz vom 23. August 1887, Engl. Merchandise Marks Act 1887).

 Im Ersten Weltkrieg weitete das britische Handelsministerium am 3. Februar 1916 die Bezeichnungen auf Made in Austria/Hungary (Hergestellt in Österreich-Ungarn) verpflichtend aus. Dadurch sollten britische Produkte besser geschützt werden und es den Briten leichter gemacht werden, die Waren der Kriegsgegner zu erkennen und zu boykottieren.

 Die Kennzeichnung wurde auch nach dem Krieg beibehalten. Da die Qualität der deutschen Waren aber in der Regel gut – oft sogar besser als die der einheimischen Produkte – war, setzte sich die zunächst gegen deutsche Importe gerichtete Kennzeichnung Made in Germany nicht nur in Großbritannien zunehmend als Qualitätssiegel durch.

 Während des Wirtschaftswunders nach dem Zweiten Weltkrieg begleitete die Marke nun als Made in Western Germany den wirtschaftlichen Aufstieg der Bundesrepublik Deutschland. In den 1980ern gab es unter dem Titel „Ihr Einsatz bitte – Made in Germany“ auch eine Fernsehshow mit Dieter Thomas Heck._




> Ich kann nicht glauben, dass du das wirklich auf diesem Niveau zu diskutieren versuchst. Das sind Stammtischparolen. Die Wirtschaft gehört trotz gewaltigen Einbußen zu den stärksten in Europa. Und noch was, frage dich mal was bei der aktuellen Krise und dem Stichwort Protektionismus in Deutschland und angrenzenden Ländern passiert wäre. Man muß solche Dinge auch mal von einem weiteren Standpunkt aus betrachten. Bankrotte Nachbarn kaufen keine Produkte, stornieren Aufträge im Ausland und subventionieren eigene Waren im Land, was den Verkauf ausländischer Waren (Stichwort Autos) ausbremst.



mit weniger globalisierung hätte uns die krise gar nicht so hart getroffen.



> Ich habe eine unerfreuliche Nachricht für Dich. Das wird sich auf lange Sicht wohl nicht vermeiden lassen. Egal ob nun mit Europa oder Vielstaaterei. Was ich aber sagen kann, mit Europa wird es wesentlich länger dauern.



was wird sich nicht vermeiden lassen?

wer sagt, denn dass die nachbarn bankrott gehen sollen? niemand. in der vergangenheit (als es zölle gab) wurden auch produkte aus D gekauft.




> Die Deutschen Parlamente sind nicht unfähig. Aber es wurde beschlossen, einige Kompetenzen an die europäische Schwester abzutreten. Und wieder geht es um Bürgerrechte. Ich will garnicht abstreiten, dass es da schlichtweg Versäumnisse gab, den mündigen Bürger auch in ausreichendem Maße aufzuklären, aber deswegen die europäische Gesetzgebung im Allgemeinen zu verteufeln, kann doch auch nicht das Ziel sein.



es hat sich ja ein wenig in richtung demokratie getan. aber die eurpäische gesetzgebung lief lange zeit ohne parlamentarische kontrolle.



> Wie hoch sind die Kosten denn?
> Für 2004 waren es 22 Mrd Euro. die Deutschland nach Brüssel überwiesen hat. 251,2 Mrd betrug der gesamtdeutsche Haushalt. Diese Peanuts.



dazu die zolleinnahmen und wir wären nicht mehr im minus. *g*

sorry, 22 mrd sind für mich keine peanuts. wäre ein schritt in die richtige richtung zu konsilidierung des haushaltes.


für mich bleibt die EU eine schöne idee, die aber aufgrund von bürokratie, lobbyismus und der tatsache, dass jedes volk andere vorstellungen hat, ein fehler.

nicht umsonst sind die verträge, da wo volksabstimmungen drüber gelaufen sind, abgelehnt worden. in den anderen ländern hat man sich ja nicht getraut. dem volk wird hier gegen seinen willen was übergestülpt.


----------



## Browncoat (10. Juni 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> wie man ein totalitäres system so schönreden kann....
> leider muss ich da ja gleich mal kotzen.
> 
> 
> ...




Es gibt ganz unterschiedliche meinungen über die DDR und man sollte sich ernsthaft damit beschäftigen bevor man urteilt.
Ich für meinen teil und auch der großteil meiner Familie vermisst die DDR nicht da zb. meine Mam und mein Vater im Knast waren weil sie in den Westen fliehen wollten und ich sie Jahre nicht gesehen habe.

Aber glaubst du ernsthaft die mehrheit der ehemaligen DDR-Bürger haben von den dingen etwas mitbekommen?
Sie hatten eben nunmal alles was man zum leben brauchte und ich denke nicht das sich der Lebensstandart an Bananen messen lässt.
Kann schon verstehen das es viele gibt die ihre DDR vermissen besonders wenn man durch die Wende mehr verloren als gewonnen hat.


----------



## RomanGV1 (10. Juni 2009)

Browncoat schrieb:


> Es gibt ganz unterschiedliche meinungen über die DDR und man sollte sich ernsthaft damit beschäftigen bevor man urteilt.
> Ich für meinen teil und auch der großteil meiner Familie vermisst die DDR nicht da zb. meine Mam und mein Vater im Knast waren weil sie in den Westen fliehen wollten und ich sie Jahre nicht gesehen habe.
> 
> Aber glaubst du ernsthaft die mehrheit der ehemaligen DDR-Bürger haben von den dingen etwas mitbekommen?
> ...



jup wir waren sehr zufrieden.
Und hatten alles was wir brauchten.

Wie gesagt, wir konnten auch die DDR verlassen etc, wir haben das beantragt und konnten reisen machen.
Wie ich oben geschrieben habe.

Naja die medien etc übertreiben..


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Juni 2009)

Roman... nur weil es DIR und deiner Familie gut ging, heißt das nicht automatisch das es ALLEN gut ging... sonst hätte es wohl kaum so viele Demonstationen und Aufstände gegeben oder liege ich da falsch? Du bist nicht das Zentrum des Universums...


----------



## RomanGV1 (10. Juni 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Roman... nur weil es DIR und deiner Familie gut ging, heißt das nicht automatisch das es ALLEN gut ging... sonst hätte es wohl kaum so viele Demonstationen und Aufstände gegeben oder liege ich da falsch? Du bist nicht das Zentrum des Universums...



Naja wir haben weit über 200 familien gekannt etc.
Und damals in Berlin im "Musikfreund" viele leute getroffen.(war nen bekannter laden,auch "stars" konnte man da treffen.Schallplatten etc kaufen)

Wir kennen keinen persöhnlich der was gegen die DDR hatte etc.

Ich kanns ja nur so wiedergeben wie wir es kennen....

Naja..was soll man dazu sagen..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich verlasse das thema hier^^Da hier sachen geschrieben werden die ich nicht teilen, und glauben kann.
Die leute machen die sachen immer schlechter wie es war.

Haut rein.


----------



## Davatar (10. Juni 2009)

So, sorry dass ich erst jetzt antworte und daher den Ablauf der Diskussion ein Bisschen durcheinander bringe. Aber in letzter Zeit hab ich recht viel Arbeit, da dauerts oft ein paar Tage bis ich wieder ins Buffed-Land kommen kann.



Cørradø schrieb:


> Breites politisches Spektrum und Meinungsvielfalt in allen Ehren.
> Nenne mir eine "grosse rechte Partei" und zitiere mit Belegen (Quellenverweis) aus ihrem Wahlprogramm nicht-populistische "Wirtschaftsaspekte".
> 
> Mir ist nämlich nicht klar, was du darunter verstehst.
> ...


Ok hier wurde ich ein Bisschen missverstanden. Meinem Post ging ja die Aussage voraus, dass in Holland die Wählerschaft nen Rutsch nach rechts gerückt ist. Insofern hat meine Aussage daher auch nicht direkt auf Deutschland abgezielt sondern mehr oder weniger gings ein Bisschen ums Prinzip. In Deutschland findet man auch nicht wirklich ne grosse rechts gerichtete Partei. Aber wenn Du eine "grosse rechte Partei" haben möchtest, kann ich Dir zB die SvPder Schweiz nahelegen. Die Partei richtet ihre Politik grundsätzlich in 2 Richtungen:
- Auslandspolitik (mit rechts gerichteter Einstellung)
- Wirtschaftliche Inlandspolitik
Allzu weit will ich jetzt hier weder auf die Partei, noch auf das Programm eingehen. Das Argument bringe ich hier nur, um eine bestimmte Problematik zu demonstrieren. Würde ich nun nämlich als links gerichtete Person betrachten und daher eine Partei nicht wählen wollen, die "ausländerunfreundliche Politik" betreibt würde ich damit gleichzeitig gutheissen, dass sich linksgerichtete Parteien um unsere Wirtschaft kümmern. Ich nehme an, jeder der sich schonmal mit "einem Grünen aus Überzeugung" unterhalten hat wird relativ schnell feststellen, dass die Wirtschaftspolitik der Grünen zwar zukunftsorientiert gegenüber der Natur und dem Planeten steht, aber viele Vorschläge einfach utopisch, unrealistisch und unpraktikabel sind. Ich habe nichts gegen umweltbewusste Politik, nein ich find sie oft sogar gut angebracht, aber in der Politik muss man einfach realistische (oder sagen wir umsetzbare) Vorschläge bringen, alles Andere hat keinen Sinn.
Das war jetzt ein Bisschen viel Positives zur rechten Richtung, daher bringe ich noch eine ähnliche Problematik mitein.
Nehmen wir nun also an, ich würde lieber eine Partei wählen, die sich mit wirtschaftlichen Belangen abgibt und verhindert, dass mir der böse Nachbar den Arbeitsplatz stiehlt. Leider fehlen hier viele andere Aspekte. Denn gerade die Stärke der links gerichteten Parteien ist es oftmals, sich auf Bildungspolitik und das Gesundheitssystem zu fokussieren. Natürlich möchte ich auch, dass meine Nachkommen eine gute Ausbildung erhalten und ich selbst einen Krankenhausaufenthalt irgendwie auch bezahlen kann und nicht einfach im Krankenhaus in der Notaufnahme verbluten muss, weil ich nicht genug Bargeld dabei habe (wie es übrigens in anderen Ländern zT durchaus der Fall ist). Daher bin ich natürlich auch daran interessiert, dass in der Regierung Parteien mitbestimmen können, die ihre Schwerpunkte anders legen als mein persönlicher Favorit.
Ich hoffe es wurde einigermassen klar, was ich aussagen möchte. Kurz zusammengefasst:
Bloss weil eine Partei links ist, muss sie noch lange nicht für einen rechtsgerichteten Menschen uninteressant sein, ebenso umgekehrt. Und wenn man das weiterspinnt, kann man auch "links" und "rechts" durch beliebige politische Interessengruppen ersetzen (Bildung, Wirtschaft, Kultur, etc). Aber oft höre ich eben Leute sagen "WAS? Die wähl ich doch nicht, das sind eh alles Rassisten!" oder "WAS? Die wähl ich doch nicht, das sind eh alles nur Hippies!"

Nebenbei gesagt: Das Links-Mitte-Rechts - Bild war gut möglich eine Deutsche Erfindung wie weiter hinten beschrieben und mag in Deutschland, das meiner Meinung nach in sämtlichen grossen Parteien sowieso stark links eingestellt ist, nicht mehr wirklich gelten. Aber andere Länder, andere Sitten. In den meisten anderen Ländern "besitzen" die Parteien nachwievor ihre Daseinsberechtigung in einer der drei Kategorien. Sie werben damit und sie richten sich danach. Das ist ein wesentlicher Unterschied zum Deutschen Wahlsystem.




RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Die linken finden Hitler nicht toll... das ist only bei den rechten so.
> Die sagen sogar das es nie massenmord gab...
> 
> Ich bin links und fühle mich beleidigt.
> ...


Ich könnte jetzt natürlich böse sein und behaupten, die Linken fänden den Kommunismus toll, das ist only bei den Linken so. Ich werfe aber ungern alle Leute einer Interessensgruppe in den gleichen Topf. Und die Programme der Linken haben mindestens so viele Lücken und Schwachstellen wie die der Rechten oder der Mittigen.

Verschärft gesagt hätte zum Beispiel und gerade erst recht ein Nazi überhaupt kein Interesse daran, seine Steuergelder in irgend ein fremdes Land zu schicken, von dem 2/3 des Geldes durch Korruption im Nirvana verschwindet und man für den letzten Drittel nicht mal ein "Danke" zu hören bekommt. Wie gesagt, ich will hier keine Seite hervorheben, dennoch ist es besser, sich die positiven Aspekte beider Seiten anzuhören und dann abzuwägen, statt einfach stur eine Richtung einzuschlagen und nach geraumer Zeit festzustellen, dass man doch nicht viel weiter als bis zur Stadtgrenze überlegt hat und plötzlich alles den Bach ab geht.



Philister schrieb:


> eines vorweg: rechts ist nicht mit rechtsradikal zu verwechseln.
> 
> aber was denkst du, war zb. stalin für ein mensch? ;-)
> 
> ...


100% Zustimmung!
Bezüglich Extremismus: Darum gehts in diesem Thread wirklich nicht (oder bisher zumindest nicht). Extremismus ist in jeglicher Form verkehrt, sei es nun bezüglich Auslandspolitik, Umweltpolitik, Wirtschaftspolitik, Vegetarismus, Religion oder sonst irgend einem Aspekt des Lebens. Daher, wenn hier von "rechts" oder "links" gesprochen wird, wird definitiv keine Extremismusform angesprochen.



RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Das ist eine lebens einstellung.
> In der DDR waren wir in unserer familie alle glücklich.
> Als die mauer weg war hatten wir (meine familie) alle keine arbeit mehr.
> Alle die die mauer weg haben wollten (grosser teil hier im osten)
> ...


Ich muss sagen, ich war völlig verwirrt nach dieser Aussage. Zuerst schreibst Du, die Linken Parteien sollen regieren, dann würde alles besser, dann möchtest Du zurück in den Kommunismus und zuletzt schreibst Du darüber, dass doch nur Inlandspolitik der einzige Weg sei, was Deiner vorherigen Aussage vollkommen widerspricht. Linke Politik sieht idR die Vorteile der Marktöffnungen, der Globalisierung und der Aufhebung der Grenzen (länder-, sowie markttechnisch) und gibt ihr stärkeres Gewicht als den Nachteilen, die daraus entstehen. Rechte Politik hingegen betrachtet das eher umgekehrt (Binnenmarkt, jedes Land für sich, das stärkt das eigne Land). Schade, dass Du aus der Diskussion ausgestiegen bist, denn ich frag mich wirklich, ob Du Dir bewusst bist, dass Du zwei vollkommen verschiedene Standpunkte vertrittst.
Zu dem Argument "In der DDR war alles besser!". Das Prinzip dieser Argumentation hab ich nicht nur von Ostdeutschen gehört, sondern auch von Balkanbewohnern, die sich das alte Jugoslawien mit Tito an der Macht zurückwünschen oder von Russen, die meinen in der Sowjetunion wars besser. Betrachten wir das Ganze mal nüchtern: Wäre es tatsächlich besser gewesen, hätte es diesen Machtzusammenbruch gar nicht gegeben. Diese Grossmächte zerfielen von innen heraus, nicht durch einen gemeinsamen Feind von aussen. Die Leute waren unzufrieden, sie empfanden ihr Leben als ungerecht, daher gab es diese Aufstände. Heute zu sagen, es sei damals besser gewesen empfinde ich als sehr blauäugige Aussage. Tatsache ist nunmal, dass viele Leute umgebracht waren, die anderer Meinung waren als die Staatsoberhäupter, dass die Produktauswahl einfach nur schäbig war und die Leute unzufrieden waren. Geh mal heute in nen Schuhladen, da kannst Du nicht nur ein Paar Schuhe in 20 verschiedenen Farben kaufen, sondern (und vor allem) 300 verschiedene Paare Schuhe. Es gab Zeiten und Länder, in denen hatte man die Auswahl:
Schuhe in rot oder blau
Schuhe in klein, mittel oder gross
Also da möchte ich nicht leben, wirklich nicht!


----------



## shadow24 (10. Juni 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Naja wir haben weit über 200 familien gekannt etc.
> Und damals in Berlin im "Musikfreund" viele leute getroffen.(war nen bekannter laden,auch "stars" konnte man da treffen.Schallplatten etc kaufen)
> 
> Wir kennen keinen persöhnlich der was gegen die DDR hatte etc.
> ...


also mal ganz ehrlich...son bischen mutet das hier an wie eine Verarschung von dir...
allein dieser Bericht von der Internetseite Berliner-Mauer online sollte dich etwas besseren belehren:

Die Zahlenangaben zu den Toten an der Berliner Mauer und der innerdeutschen Grenze sowie der Grenze an der Ostsee sind je nach Quelle sehr unterschiedlich und schwanken im Laufe der Jahre nach der deutschen Einheit.

Werner Filmer und Heribert Schwan recherchierten als erste Journalisten im Dezember 1990 im Strausberger Militärarchiv und veröffentlichten 1991 in dem Buch "Opfer der Mauer" Einzelschicksale, Dokumente und eine Liste von 216 getöteten Personen (3), die an den Grenzen der DDR zum westlichen Ausland ums Leben gekommen sind.

Die Berliner Staatsanwaltschaft gibt 169 Todesfälle durch Gewaltakte für die Zeit vom 13.08.1961 bis zum 09.11.1989 an der DDR-Grenze einschließlich Berlins an. (2)

Das Museum Haus am Checkpoint Charlie gab auf der 137.Pressekonferenz am 13.08.2004 folgende Zahlen an: 

Gesamt: 1065 Grenz- und Mauertote, davon
Todesfälle vor / nach dem 13. August 1961

getötete Flüchtlinge/Personen Berliner Grenze/Mauer:     37 / 190
getötete Flüchtlinge/Personen innerdeutsche Grenze:   247 / 237
getötete Flüchtlinge/Personen Ostsee:                             17 / 164
bei Fluchtversuch getötete DDR-Grenzsoldaten:             18 / 19
sonstige Todesfälle, auch außerhalb der DDR:                59 / 77


trau dich und frag die Hinterbliebenen ob die was gegen die ehemalige DDR haben,ansonsten verschon uns mit deinem geistigen Dünnschiss hier...


----------



## sympathisant (10. Juni 2009)

er hat doch nur geschrieben, dass es ihm und seinen bekannten gut ging. wo ist das problem? bewiesenermaßen gab es viele denen es nicht gut geht.


----------



## Kaldreth (10. Juni 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> stimmt die sind alle scheiße, ich kenn keine partei wo mir alles (oder mehreres) gefällt von dem her halt ich wie die letzten 5 jahre davor - ich wähle nicht



Meiner Meinung nach haben Leute, die nicht wählen gehen jegliches Recht verloren über Politik zu diskutieren! Jede nicht abgegebene Stimme ist eine Stimme für die Rechten! 

Ich zitiere meinen Vater: "In Deutschland klagen wir auf einem gaaaanz hohem Niveau!" 

In anderen Ländern kämpfen Menschen dafür wählen zu dürfen und hier nehmen es einige Leute dieses Privileg nicht war! traurig!


----------



## marion9394 (10. Juni 2009)

> Meiner Meinung nach haben Leute, die nicht wählen gehen jegliches Recht verloren über Politik zu diskutieren! Jede nicht abgegebene Stimme ist eine Stimme für die Rechten!



mecker ich rum? geb ich kluge sprüche über partein ab? hau ich irgendwelche stammtischsprüche in die runde?  nope, also

wählen sollen bitte leute die davon ahnung haben - ich habe davon keine ahnung - also wähle ich nicht

find das nicht verwerflich


----------



## Kaldreth (10. Juni 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> - also wähle ich nicht



Doch tust du die Rechten!!!


----------



## sympathisant (10. Juni 2009)

das thema hatten wir schon.

wieso die rechten? das konnte noch keiner beweisen.



und letztendlich freue ich mich über nichtwähler. meine stimme wird daher wertvoller. *g*


----------



## Kaldreth (10. Juni 2009)

Die Rechten nutzen ihre Chance zum Wählen in der Regel aus. Je weniger Menschen jetzt insgesamt zur Wahl gehen, desto mehr Gewicht hat ja jede einzelne Stimme. 5% für die NPD heißt ja nicht, dass 5% aller Deutschen die NPD gewählt haben, sondern 5% aller Wähler.


----------



## Davatar (10. Juni 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Die Rechten nutzen ihre Chance zum Wählen in der Regel aus. Je weniger Menschen jetzt insgesamt zur Wahl gehen, desto mehr Gewicht hat ja jede einzelne Stimme. 5% für die NPD heißt ja nicht, dass 5% aller Deutschen die NPD gewählt haben, sondern 5% aller Wähler.


Und rechts zu wählen ist schlimm weil?

Ich zitiere mal die NPD-Homepage:


			
				NPD-Homepage schrieb:
			
		

> Grundsätze:
> Raumorientierte Volkswirtschaft
> Das nationalistische Gegenmodel zur Globalisierung ist auf den Menschen, seine Lebensart und seinen Lebensraum zugeschnitten. Nicht Gewinnmaximierung, sondern Bedürfnisbefriedigung und Lebenssicherung stehen im Mittelpunkt der nationalistischen Wirtschaftspolitik.


Klingt im Grundsatz eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht oder?

Ja, wie gesagt, mir ist klar, eine rechtsgerichtete Gruppierung zu wählen widerspricht dem Gedankengut eines ausländerpolitisch sozial eingestellten Menschen. Dennoch dreht sich in der Politik bei Weitem nicht alles um "Ausländer rein/raus", sondern um unzählige andere Kategorien. Eigentlich ist sogar der Auslandsaspekt ein (meiner Meinung nach) verhältnismässig geringer Teil der Politik.


----------



## Haxxler (10. Juni 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Und rechts zu wählen ist schlimm weil?


Is jetzt nicht dein Ernst oder?


----------



## Davatar (10. Juni 2009)

Ich habe dazu meinen Beitrag ein Stück erweitert. Wie gesagt, meine Meinung ist, dass man Politik nicht einfach nur auf eine Unterkategorie (wie zB Auslandspolitik) beschränken sollte, sondern eben und erst recht auch die andern Aspekte betrachten muss.

Edit: eine kleine Liste aus diesem Thread worum sich Politik noch so drehen kann:
Staatsschulden senken [ 35 ]   [7.85%] 
Umweltbelastung mindern [ 33 ]   [7.40%] 
Altersvorsorge sichern [ 28 ]   [6.28%] 
Jugendkriminalität bekämpfen [ 33 ]   [7.40%] 
Terrorismus bekämpfen [ 14 ]   [3.14%] 
Ausländerproblematik angehen [ 27 ]   [6.05%] 
Arbeitslosigkeit bekämpfen [ 44 ]   [9.87%] 
Steuern senken [ 28 ]   [6.28%] 
Managerlöhne begrenzen [ 40 ]   [8.97%] 
Familienpolitik umgestalten [ 22 ]   [4.93%] 
Bildungspolitik umgestalten [ 43 ]   [9.64%] 
Verkehrsnetz ausbauen [ 9 ]   [2.02%] 
Öffentliche Dienste verbessern (Schulen,Spitäler, Bibliotheken etc.) [ 40 ]   [8.97%] 
Hartz 4 abschaffen/umgestalten [ 30 ]   [6.73%] 
Diskriminierungen stärker angehen [ 20 ]   [4.48%] 

Am Abstimmungsergebnis erkennt man gerade auch, wie vielschichtig die Meinungen der Leute sind und dass es nicht einfach den einen, direkten Weg gibt, der alle Probleme löst. Daher müssen auch verschiedene Meinungen integriert werden, um zu einem gemeinsamen Punkt zu kommen.


----------



## sympathisant (10. Juni 2009)

"Die Rechten nutzen ihre Chance zum Wählen in der Regel aus."

die scheinen clever zu sein.

aber wie schon vorher geschrieben nutzen auch andere ihre chance zum wählen aus. genauso gut kannst du sagen "nichtwähler wählen die extreme linke" ...


----------



## Browncoat (10. Juni 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ...



Er hat gesagt das es ihm gut ging und das ihm gefallen hat.
Wo liegt da jetzt das problem?
Die meisten DDR-Bürger bekamen von diesen umständen kaum etwas mit.
Auch Roman wird diese Taten verurteilen aber man sollte mal akzeptieren das es Menschen gab und gibt den es in der DDR gefallen hat.
Erst nach der Wende hat man vieles erfahren aber eben diese Verbrechen sind ja nicht das Bild was viele ehemalige DDR-Bürger von ihrem Land haben.
Die Taten sind mit nichts zu rechtfertigen aber es gab abseits davon auch viel gutes innerhalb der Gesellschaft.

Ich für meinen teil mag die DDR nicht da mir und meiner Familie zuviel leid angetan wurde.
Aber den meisten blieben davon verschont bzw. wussten praktisch nichts davon.



btt:
Ich hoffe das die NPD dieses Jahr mal in Sachsen weniger gut abschneidet.
Da entsteht wohl im rest von Deutschland immer der eindruck das die Sachsen total Rechts sind.


----------



## Kaldreth (10. Juni 2009)

Ja stimmt man wählt genauso gut die Linken bzw. alle extremen Parteien!

Zum Thema warum nicht rechts bin ich enttäuscht von dir Davatar! 

Gründe nicht rechts zu wählen:

- Verleugnung des Holocaust!
- Intoleranz gegenüber anderen Kulturen und anders denkende! Ich glaub die meisten wissen gar nicht mehr was wir den Türken, Griechen, Italienern also den Gastarbeitern zu verdanken haben!!!


----------



## Davatar (10. Juni 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Ja stimmt man wählt genauso gut die Linken bzw. alle extremen Parteien!
> 
> Zum Thema warum nicht rechts bin ich enttäuscht von dir Davatar!
> 
> ...


Entweder überliest Du gezielt meine Aussagen oder Du missverstehst mich.
Aber vielleicht muss die Frage anders lauten. Vielleicht sollte ich, anstatt zu fragen "Und rechts zu wählen ist schlimm weil?" einfach fragen: "Und links zu wählen ist gut weil?"
Und nun bin ich auf Deine Antwort gespannt.


----------



## sympathisant (10. Juni 2009)

generell alle parteien die es schaffen ihre wähler zu mobilisieren. und die parteien die nur irgendwie so mitschwimmen profitieren nicht davon. ich seh daran nichts schlimmes. so funktioniert demokratie.

meine stimme wird dadurch wertvoller.


----------



## Kaldreth (10. Juni 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Entweder überliest Du gezielt meine Aussagen oder Du missverstehst mich.
> Aber vielleicht muss die Frage anders lauten. Vielleicht sollte ich, anstatt zu fragen "Und rechts zu wählen ist schlimm weil?" einfach fragen: "Und links zu wählen ist gut weil?"
> Und nun bin ich auf Deine Antwort gespannt.




Du hast aber nunmal genau die Frage so gestellt wie du sie gestellt hast und du hast meine Antwort auf die Frage bekommen warum es schlimm ist die rechten zu wählen!

Und warum man die Linken wählen sollte fällt mir auch kein Grund ein, da ich nie in meinem Leben einer Partei, die "linker" ist als die SPD meine Stimme geben werde!


----------



## sympathisant (10. Juni 2009)

schön für dich. aber andere haben andere meinungen und politische vorlieben.

den spruch: "wer nicht wählt, wählt rechts" ist jedenfalls nicht wahr.


----------



## marion9394 (10. Juni 2009)

jo ich sehs ähnlich, wenn eine partei einen guten eindruck auf mich macht und ich das gefühl habe das ich da was gutes mit tun kann - würd ich auch wählen gehen und mich ggf. mehr bzw überhaupt damit beschäftigen... es ist ja nicht so das ich generell zu faul wäre das haus am sonntag zu verlassen

aber mich jetzt mal schnell damit beschäftigen und gucken was das kleinere übel ist ist sicher nicht der sinn einer wahl...

man muss sich nur mal auf der zunge zergehen lassen wenn insgesammt nur 43% gewählt haben wie viele dann insgesamt die cdu gewählt haben... nun ja und da bilden die sich was drauf ein?? ekelhaften eingebildeten fatzken


----------



## Cørradø (10. Juni 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> "Die Rechten nutzen ihre Chance zum Wählen in der Regel aus."
> die *scheinen* clever zu sein.


Der Schein trügt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Extreme machen in der Tat erfolgreicher ihre "Stammwähler" mobil als die Gemäßigten. Das Resultat ist das selbe. Anstatt eigenmotiviert sein Bürgerrecht zu erfüllen und sich selbst zu bestimmen folgen besagte Gruppen eben dem Herdentrieb.



> genauso gut kannst du sagen "nichtwähler wählen die extreme linke" ...


Korrekt!

@Davatar: Danke für die nachgereichten Erklärungen. Versteh jetzt, wie dus gemeint hast.

Meiner Erfahrung nach zeichnen sich eben die extremen Gruppierungen durch Programme aus, die nicht mehr als flockige Wahlslogans, die auch nach 2,7 Promille noch zitierbar sind. Von breitaufgestellten Themen keine Spur. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Markige Sprüche meist auf Kosten einer Minderheit - seiens ethnische oder ökonomische Minderheiten. Vor dem Hintergrund eines kontroversen Themas wird möglichst Lautstark und polemisierend Stellung bezogen. Darüber hinausreichende Konzepte? Fehlanzeige! Ich lass mich gern eines besseren belehren.


----------



## sympathisant (10. Juni 2009)

gegen die zusammenfassung kann man nix sagen. ;-)

nur dass (meiner meinung nach) eine partei nicht unbedingt was zu allen themen sagen muss.


----------



## Davatar (10. Juni 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Du hast aber nunmal genau die Frage so gestellt wie du sie gestellt hast und du hast meine Antwort auf die Frage bekommen warum es schlimm ist die rechten zu wählen!
> 
> Und warum man die Linken wählen sollte fällt mir auch kein Grund ein, da ich nie in meinem Leben einer Partei, die "linker" ist als die SPD meine Stimme geben werde!


Ja gut, ok ich versuchs auf nem andern Weg:
Ich persönlich bin gegen jegliche Form von Diskriminierung, sei es nun bezüglich Alter, Geschlecht, Herkunft, Geistiger oder körperlicher Behinderung oder was auch immer. Insofern bin ich auch gegen "Rassendiskriminierung" (alleine das Wort Rasse find ich ja schon fehl am Platz, da wir allesamt Menschen sind und halt einfach nur unterschiedliche Hautfarbe haben, aber naja...).

Davon abgesehen beschränke ich Politik nicht einfach auf Diskriminierungspunkte. Da draussen gibts wesentlich mehr Fragen ob die die Grenzen für alle öffnen oder schliessen sollen. Klar ist das ein wichtiger Aspekt, aber es gibt so viele unzählige andere Dinge zu entscheiden, die kann ich gar nicht alle aufzählen.
Eine politische Partei hat *im Normalfall* nicht bloss einfach nur eine einzelne Zielrichtung was Politik anbelangt. Die Frage sollte nie sein: "Wähle ich die Partei, weil sie für/gegen Punkt XY ist oder wähle ich dagegen?" sondern die Frage sollte sein: "Wähle ich die Partei, weil sie im Gesamtaspekt, also über das gesamte Programm hinweg, meiner persönlichen politischen Einstellung am nähesten kommt und ich das Gefühl habe, dass sie meinen Standpunkt vertritt." Daher kann, darf und sollte man Politik nicht einfach nur auf die Auslandsproblematik beschränken.
Nehmen wir an, ich wäre ein äusserst Ausländerfreundlich eingestellter Mensch, der am liebsten sogar ein gesamtes Land auf der ganzen Welt haben möchte, in dem jeder mit jedem in vollkommener Harmonie lebt, egal welche Hautfarbe er hat und egal welches Geschlecht. Nun möchte ich die "Utopia-Partei" (frei erfunden) wählen, da diese genau auch auf diesen Aspekt hin zielen. Um dieses Utopia ermöglichen zu können würden sie aber (und das ist jetzt bewusst völlig aus der Luft gegriffen) die komplette Bildung streichen. "Wenn alle Menschen den selben Bildungsstand haben gibt es auch keinen Neid", wäre ihr Argument.
Aber hmm...eigentlich möcht ich ja, dass meine Kinder ne Chance auf ne gute Ausbildung haben sollen, da in absehbarer Zeit ein Utopia eh nicht möglich ist.
Und ich gehe noch weiter: Die Utopia-Partei würde ausserdem wollen, dass wir allesamt nur noch Einheitskleidung tragen. Die Männer ne braune Hose, ein baiges Hemd und schwarze Schuhe und die Frauen nen Rock, ne Bluse und Stöckelschuhe - fertig. Denn: "Wenn jeder Mensch das Gleiche anzieht wird ja keiner auf den andern neidisch!", wäre das Argument der Partei.
Hmm...vielleicht ist es also doch nicht so klug, diese Partei zu wählen, denn eigentlich mag ichs, zwischen 10 Hosen, 10 T-Shirts und 3 Paar Schuhen auswählen zu können und eigentlich empfinde ich es als Ansporn, durch meine gute Leistung in der Arbeitswelt mir schönere Dinge kaufen zu können, als die, die ich hab.

Ich hoffe, Du verstehst langsam, was ich meine, anders kann ichs echt nicht mehr erklären.



			
				sympathisant schrieb:
			
		

> nur dass (meiner meinung nach) eine partei nicht unbedingt was zu allen themen sagen muss.


Das stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wär auch ein Bisschen viel aufs Mal. Aber es wäre halt auch falsch, eine Partei auf einen einzelnen Punkt zu reduzieren, denn das ist nur selten der Fall und diese Art der Parteien werden selten ernst genommen.


----------



## Cørradø (10. Juni 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> man muss sich nur mal auf der zunge zergehen lassen wenn insgesammt nur 43% gewählt haben wie viele dann insgesamt die cdu gewählt haben...


Ziemlich genau 8 Millionen! Das sind keine 15% der theoretisch Wahlberechtigten! Natüüürlich hat die Union auch nicht alle Wähler mobilisiert... schon klar.



> nun ja und da bilden die sich was drauf ein?? *ekelhaften eingebildeten fatzken**


Genau das ist der Hammer... Dabei hat die Union fast 6% ggü 2004 verloren!!! Feiern sich am Wahlabend als Sieger... unfassbar.

Ich wiederhole mich: Ich bin gottfroh, dass die extreme Rechte bei uns keinen Zulauf (wie in anderen europäischen Ländern) erhalten hat. Die Piratenpartei war sogar stärker als die DVU!

Bin gespannt auf die Bundestagswahl!

*_das wollt ich jetzt doch irgendwie nochmal rausgestellt haben :-P_


----------



## Thront (10. Juni 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Oh klar-----
> Ka was die Medien für &#8216;nen Mist sagen.
> Auch son Mist wie man konnte nicht "raus"
> Oder keine Bananen oder was auch immer..



erstmal : wie alt bist du? kennst du die DDR noch "selber" ? hast du dort deine "kinderfreiheit" oder deine "erwachsenenfreiheit" gespürt?
vieles gab es in der DDR nicht. darunter auch verschieden sorten südfrüchte.



RomanGV1 schrieb:


> jup wir waren sehr zufrieden.
> Und hatten alles was wir brauchten.



ich glaube das würden die katzen meiner nachbarin auch sagen. sie wohnen schon ihr ganzes leben in einer 50 quadratmeter wohnungen und haben niemals mehr freiheit gesehn als den blick aus dem fenster und das treppenhaus.



RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wir konnten auch die DDR verlassen etc, wir haben das beantragt und konnten reisen machen.
> Wie ich oben geschrieben habe.
> 
> Naja die medien etc übertreiben..



und dann? im wartburg ab nach ungarn? im es durfte NICHT jeder das land verlassen. 
du lügst leider wenn du sagst das es so gewesen wäre.




RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Wenn wir ins Ausland wollten.
> Musste man ne Erlaubnis beim Staat beantragen, haben wir immer bekommen.



das erzählen heute viele menschen die in der SED gewisse "sonderaufträge" hatten.



RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Wir haben selber die verlogenen Medien gesehen, da könnte man noch viel krasser sich übergeben.



ja. jeden tag wird man zum narren gehalten, über alle themen, da geb ich dir recht. aber eine bitte: rede die verbrechen des DDR-regimes nicht unter den tisch.



RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Naja die medien etc übertreiben..



ja. vor allem propagandistische medien.
oder die romantisierenden DDR-storys alter menschen. naja
_
ATA, Fit, Spee, RFT
Boxerjeans, auf die ich steh
Kitte-Fix-Kleber, der hält
Bei uns bekam man was für sein Geld
_


----------



## Madrake (10. Juni 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach haben Leute, die nicht wählen gehen jegliches Recht verloren über Politik zu diskutieren! Jede nicht abgegebene Stimme ist eine Stimme für die Rechten!
> 
> Ich zitiere meinen Vater: "In Deutschland klagen wir auf einem gaaaanz hohem Niveau!"
> 
> In anderen Ländern kämpfen Menschen dafür wählen zu dürfen und hier nehmen es einige Leute dieses Privileg nicht war! traurig!



Würden die Parteien auch nur annäherend ihre Wahlpropaganda einhalten, bzw. ihre Wahlversprechen halten, würde die allgemeine Wahlbeteiligung auch wieder über 50% liegen.

Alles was versprochen wird, ist im Großen und Ganzen nur heißes Gerede und gemacht wird erst nichts.

Warum sollte man wählen gehen, wenn man von unseren Politikern nach der Wahl direkt belogen und betrogen wird? Das soll heißen, was sie vor der Wahl versprochen haben wird nicht umgesetzt (Neue Arbeitsplätze/ Senkung der Steuern/... - und noch viel mehr nur als Beispiel) - hauptsache sie sind für eine weitere Amtszeit gewählt.

Um belogen und betrogen zu werden, brauch ich nicht wählen gehen - das Vertrauen der Bürger in unsere Politiker, (im allgemein - es gibt auch Ausnahmen), ist so ziemlich gleich Null.

mfg Madrake


----------



## Cørradø (10. Juni 2009)

Madrake schrieb:


> Würden die Parteien auch nur annäherend ihre Wahlpropaganda einhalten, bzw. ihre Wahlversprechen halten, würde die allgemeine Wahlbeteiligung auch wieder über 50% liegen.


Moment!
Bevor hier etwas als Fakt angesehen wird muss ich richtig stellen:

Die Wahlbeteiligung war jetzt bei ca. 43% *bei der Europawahl!
*
Die Wahlbeteiligung in der Bundesrepublik bei Bundestagswahlen ist deutlich höher!
Hier reden wir von, beim letzten mal noch deutlich, *über 70% Wahlbeteiligung!* Trotzdem zu wenig!
Die lag, bei Bundestagswahlen wohlgemerkt, sogar schon über 90%!

Nicht einfach nachplappern, was die Vorredner so von sich geben...

wer mag: Quelle: http://www.bpb.de/wissen/P4WO2I,0,0,Entwic...3_%96_2002.html (Bundeszentrale für politische Bildung)

Wie immer jammern wir auf höchstem Niveau (schönes Zitat reaktiviert). Europa scheint eben noch sehr weit weg...


----------



## Mefisthor (10. Juni 2009)

Ich find es auch sehr schlimm das die Wahlbeteiligung immer mehr sinkt. Bin anscheinend der einzige aus meiner Klasse (und ich bin immerhin Handelsakademie und nich auf ner Hauptschule) der sich ernsthaft bzw. überhaupt mit Politik beschäftigt. Die meisten haben nicht gewählt, die übrigen FPÖ, was nicht unbedingt besser ist :/

Echt schlimm wenn man bedenkt das Menschen damals ihr Leben für dieses Recht gegeben haben. Auch wenn man sich nicht wirklich mit Politik beschäftigen will, obwohl es sehrwohl die eigene Zukunft betrifft, sollte man wenigstens etwas schauen was die Parteien für Standpunkte haben und wählen gehn.

Aber ich denke eher das Jugendliche in meinem Alter einfach genervt sind von Politik die sie kaum beachtet. Warum sollte man auch mit jemandem reden, der dich ignoriert ?

lg


----------



## Cørradø (10. Juni 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Aber ich denke eher das Jugendliche in meinem Alter einfach genervt sind von Politik die sie kaum beachtet. Warum sollte man auch mit jemandem reden, der dich ignoriert ?


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ja, mein Beileid.
Wie viele Anfragen an Politiker deinerseits wurden schon abgelehnt? Du musst schon oft versucht haben dir Gehör zu verschaffen, dass du so resignierst. Mein Beileid.

Ich dachte in Österreich sei das ähnlich wie in der BRD... mit Bundesrat, Nationalrat, Volksvertretern in Landtagen und Kommunen und so... Du hast in fast jeder Instanz einen direkten Vertreter, der für deine Wahlkreis/Bundesland/Kanton...weissdergeier zuständig ist. Wenn der dich ablehnt, hat er meist noch einen Konkurrenten von "der anderen" Partei, dann kannst du dich an den wenden. Der Job dieser Menschen ist es dir zuzuhören, dich zu beraten, dir weiterzuhelfen... Bishin zur Erstellung von Petitionen, Vorschlägen zu Gesetzesänderungen etc pp
Selbst in deiner Stadt hast du einen Gemeinderat oder entsprechendes AUS-Pendant.
Die sind sogar (meistens) im web vertreten und ne seriöse email reicht.

Weitere Mittel und Wege um politisch aktiv zu werden oder einfach nur deine Interessen kundzutun erspar ich an dieser Stelle. Die hast du sicher ebenfalls schon ausgeschöpft, als du um die "Beachtung der Politiker" gerungen hast, was zu Entnervung deiner Altersgenossen geführt hat.


----------



## Philister (10. Juni 2009)

> Das Links-Mitte-Rechts - Bild


 ist zwar interessant zu erfahren, woher das zu kommen scheint, aber mehr auch nicht. jede erfolgreiche partei hat einen festgelegten kurs, und der lässt sich nunmal in schubladen stecken. wie man das letztlich nennt ist dabei egal. 

selbst wenn unsere politik anders und vielversprechender als heute wäre, so wird man sich immer für das kleinste übel entscheiden müssen. kein gesunder menschenverstand wird sich jemals voll und ganz mit einer partei identifizieren können, so gut sie auch sein mag. 

und dass uns politiker 'belügen' bzw. wahlversprechen nicht einhalten, wird sich auch nie ändern. das ist ein ganz normaler, menschlicher prozess. wenn mein kontrahent behauptet, er würde das gesundheitssystem revolutionieren, dann muss ich da eben noch einen draufsetzen, um besser dazustehn. es liegt an uns, zu entscheiden, wem man das zutraut und die aussagen zu relativieren.

das sind alles nur billige ausreden, sorry.


@ddr - die grössten probleme wären sowieso erst zum tragen gekommen, wenn man das system so weiterlaufen lassen hätte. auch für einen roman wäre es ungemütlich geworden. man hat einfach nicht an die zukunft gedacht - nicht umsonst musste der westen erkleckliche summen für den osten aufbringen, auch heute noch.

@sympathisant: ich wär vorsichtig mit deiner behauptung, die ich aus deinen beiträgen herauszulesen glaube: man müsse der globalisierung entgegenwirken. mag eine nette vorstellung sein, realistisch ist sie nicht. man schneidet sich dabei nur ins eigne fleisch. 

wer sich der globalisierung entgegen stellt, hält sie nicht auf, sondern wird überfahren.


----------



## sympathisant (11. Juni 2009)

zum wahlergebnis:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



man sieht, dass eigentlich keine partei die legitmation hat in europa irgendwas zu sagen. vielleicht kann man die nichtwähler auch so interpretieren, dass sie kein europaparlament wollen? (aber das werden wir wohl nie erfahren)

was wäre wenn es wirklich so wäre und knapp 60% kein vereintes europa wollen? den gewählten parteien ist das natürlich egal. sie beanspruchen das recht das volk in europa zu vertreten trotzdem für sich. 

und mal schaun wie oft in irland über den vertrag abgestimmt werden muss, bis endlich die bevölkerung "ja" sagt.


PS: die grafik ist nicht von mir, sondern hab ich im netz gefunden und vertrau auf die zahlen. ;-)


----------



## Torhall (11. Juni 2009)

Mein Vater sagte mir jeder der nicht wählen geht unterstützt nur die rechten denn die gehen zu 100% wählen.
Also ging ich wählen..


----------



## Descartes (11. Juni 2009)

Torhall schrieb:


> Mein Vater sagte mir jeder der nicht wählen geht unterstützt nur die rechten denn die gehen zu 100% wählen.
> Also ging ich wählen..



Jain das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen, jede partei hat ihre stammwähler die aus Gewohnheit 
die jeweilugen parteien wählen egal was die sagen.
Aber mathematisch gesehen, stimmt das schon das jede nicht gewertete stimme,
den leuten die wählen gehen gering mehr gewicht gibt.


----------



## fst (12. Juni 2009)

man disskutiert im inet nicht über politik^^ schon gar nicht in foren


----------



## Descartes (12. Juni 2009)

fst schrieb:


> man disskutiert im inet nicht über politik^^ schon gar nicht in foren


sondern?


----------

